# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cichlids >  How many Apistogramma lovers living nearby each other?

## exotic_idiot

Hi all, Just want to know how many apisto lovers living near each other so we can exchange pointers and share useful information... I'm sure there's quite a number in singapore. So come on all bros/sis, Please put your nick, name and location. Hope there's alot of lovers like me. :Grin:  
Join in the fun family..
Thanks..

1.exotic_idiot(Ben)-tampines

----------


## ongtw

1.exotic_idiot(Ben)-tampines
2.ongtw - ang mo kio

----------


## exotic_idiot

Thanks for the support bro ongtw... Wah like that next time i go biotope can go visit you or we can go drink coffee together?

----------


## ongtw

hahaha sure sure..

me very newbie.. got my first pair of viejita 7 months back or something from bro zenislev. they're still with me and they're like breeding machine :S

now i'm trying to clear my tank to make way for new ones when i visit hong kong in october  :Very Happy:

----------


## vaynard

1.exotic_idiot(Ben)-tampines
2.ongtw - ang mo kio
3.vaynard - ang mo kio

----------


## exotic_idiot

Wow 2 people at ang mo kio??? Both of you *buddies* is it? If add biotope's mr thio and when mictok move to ang mo kio got 4 people and we can meet at biotope chit chat? :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## vaynard

ongtw live very near me. just got a pair of veijita from him.

----------


## Crazy Dragon

1.exotic_idiot(Ben)-tampines
2.ongtw - ang mo kio
3.vaynard - ang mo kio
4.Crazy Dragon - Upper Changi Road East

----------


## kaganesti

1.exotic_idiot(Ben)-tampines
2.ongtw - ang mo kio
3.vaynard - ang mo kio
4.Crazy Dragon - Upper Changi Road East
5.kaganesti - ang mo kio

one more at AMK~!  :Grin:  Still pretty green with regards to apistogrammas sp. though

----------


## iwishweallcouldwin

1.exotic_idiot(Ben)-tampines
2.ongtw - ang mo kio
3.vaynard - ang mo kio
4.Crazy Dragon - Upper Changi Road East
5.kaganesti - ang mo kio
6.iwishweallcouldwin - toa payoh

Come on all those from toa payoh, fall in!!!!! :Blah:  :Evil:  :Blah:  :Evil:  :Blah:

----------


## whiskerbreed

1. exotic_idiot(Ben)-tampines
2. ongtw - ang mo kio
3. vaynard - ang mo kio
4. Crazy Dragon - Upper Changi Road East
5. kaganesti - ang mo kio
6. iwishweallcouldwin - toa payoh
7. whiskerbreed - Tampines

None from North and West??
 :Huh?: 


SuD
 :Cool:

----------


## ongtw

lol oh yes.

i just met bro vaynard recently. he just got a pair from me... result of my super horny pair of viejitas.

----------


## illumnae

1. exotic_idiot(Ben)-tampines
2. ongtw - ang mo kio
3. vaynard - ang mo kio
4. Crazy Dragon - Upper Changi Road East
5. kaganesti - ang mo kio
6. iwishweallcouldwin - toa payoh
7. whiskerbreed - Tampines
8. illumnae - Bt Timah

Here's a west representative. There are a few more I know, but may be unwilling to come forth. *Don't know* if i still belong here though, i've been pretty inactive on the apisto front of late  :Opps:

----------


## benetay

1. exotic_idiot(Ben)-tampines
2. ongtw - ang mo kio
3. vaynard - ang mo kio
4. Crazy Dragon - Upper Changi Road East
5. kaganesti - ang mo kio
6. iwishweallcouldwin - toa payoh
7. whiskerbreed - Tampines
8. illumnae - Bt Timah
9. benetay - Bt Batok
What about me since i've been so inactive for so long?  :Laughing:

----------


## taygu

1. exotic_idiot(Ben)-tampines
2. ongtw - ang mo kio
3. vaynard - ang mo kio
4. Crazy Dragon - Upper Changi Road East
5. kaganesti - ang mo kio
6. iwishweallcouldwin - toa payoh
7. whiskerbreed - Tampines
8. illumnae - Bt Timah
9. benetay - Bt Batok
10. Taygu (Joe) - Jurong East.

I know there are some more from the west..  :Smile:

----------


## exotic_idiot

Yes all are welcome bros.. Let's hold hands together and make this wonderful apisto poison going... And widen our strong relationship... Thank you all... Finally there's whiskerbreed - Tampines staying near me.. :Smile:

----------


## doppelbanddwarf

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1. exotic_idiot(Ben)-tampines
2. ongtw - ang mo kio
3. vaynard - ang mo kio
4. Crazy Dragon - Upper Changi Road East
5. kaganesti - ang mo kio
6. iwishweallcouldwin - toa payoh
7. whiskerbreed - Tampines
8. illumnae - Bt Timah
9. benetay - Bt Batok
10. Taygu (Joe) - Jurong East
11. chongyu- Yishun

Have been neglecting my few apistos since i moved to hostel.  :Embarassed: Only see them on weekends and less active on the forum too.

----------


## jacian

1. exotic_idiot(Ben)-tampines
2. ongtw - ang mo kio
3. vaynard - ang mo kio
4. Crazy Dragon - Upper Changi Road East
5. kaganesti - ang mo kio
6. iwishweallcouldwin - toa payoh
7. whiskerbreed - Tampines
8. illumnae - Bt Timah
9. benetay - Bt Batok
10. Taygu (Joe) - Jurong East
11. chongyu- Yishun
12. jacian - Jurong West

----------


## whiskerbreed

Finally hobbyists from the North and West starts coming out!
 :Roll Eyes: 




> Yes all are welcome bros.. Let's hold hands together and make this wonderful apisto poison going... And widen our strong relationship... Thank you all... Finally there's whiskerbreed - Tampines staying near me..


Hehe..actually I don't really keep apisto but I'm very interested in them..
I'm getting some soon once I got my 4-footers.
Right now I'm keeping a pair (each) of _Mikrogeophagus ramirezi_, _Dicrossus filamentosus_ and _Nannacara anomala_.
Generally I like dwarf cichlids, so am I still counted in this group?
 :Angel: 


SuD_

_

----------


## mobile2007

1. exotic_idiot(Ben)-tampines
2. ongtw - ang mo kio
3. vaynard - ang mo kio
4. Crazy Dragon - Upper Changi Road East
5. kaganesti - ang mo kio
6. iwishweallcouldwin - toa payoh
7. whiskerbreed - Tampines
8. illumnae - Bt Timah
9. benetay - Bt Batok
10. Taygu (Joe) - Jurong East
11. chongyu- Yishun
12. Mobile2007- Yio chu kang

 :Smile:

----------


## exotic_idiot

> Finally hobbyists from the North and West starts coming out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe..actually I don't really keep apisto but I'm very interested in them..
> I'm getting some soon once I got my 4-footers.
> Right now I'm keeping a pair (each) of _Mikrogeophagus ramirezi_, _Dicrossus filamentosus_ and _Nannacara anomala_.
> Generally I like dwarf cichlids, so am I still counted in this group?
> ...


Yes yes... apisto poison is spreading... :Opps:  Come on everyone i believe there's even more numbers... :Shocked:  :Shocked:  :Shocked:

----------


## Savant

Not sure if I qualify since I am newly re-poisoned...


1. exotic_idiot(Ben)-tampines
2. ongtw - ang mo kio
3. vaynard - ang mo kio
4. Crazy Dragon - Upper Changi Road East
5. kaganesti - ang mo kio
6. iwishweallcouldwin - toa payoh
7. whiskerbreed - Tampines
8. illumnae - Bt Timah
9. benetay - Bt Batok
10. Taygu (Joe) - Jurong East
11. chongyu- Yishun
12. Mobile2007- Yio chu kang
13. Savant - Teban Gardens (Jurong East)

----------


## FishSoup

1. exotic_idiot(Ben)-tampines
2. ongtw - ang mo kio
3. vaynard - ang mo kio
4. Crazy Dragon - Upper Changi Road East
5. kaganesti - ang mo kio
6. iwishweallcouldwin - toa payoh
7. whiskerbreed - Tampines
8. illumnae - Bt Timah
9. benetay - Bt Batok
10. Taygu (Joe) - Jurong East
11. chongyu- Yishun
12. Mobile2007- Yio chu kang
13. Savant - Teban Gardens (Jurong East)
14. FishSoup - Tanglin

----------


## Zenislev

1. exotic_idiot(Ben)-tampines
2. ongtw - ang mo kio
3. vaynard - ang mo kio
4. Crazy Dragon - Upper Changi Road East
5. kaganesti - ang mo kio
6. iwishweallcouldwin - toa payoh
7. whiskerbreed - Tampines
8. illumnae - Bt Timah
9. benetay - Bt Batok
10. Taygu (Joe) - Jurong East
11. chongyu- Yishun
12. Mobile2007- Yio chu kang
13. Savant - Teban Gardens (Jurong East)
14. FishSoup - Tanglin
15. Zenislev (Zack) - Tampines


Yo bro, can i join in too? Haha!  :Grin:

----------


## exotic_idiot

Sure all apisto lovers are welcome... Some may feel shy, come on all adults what's there to be *shy*??? Hope this thread can strengthen our apisto community in singapore and keep the *apisto fever* going on...

----------


## Cacatuoides

1. exotic_idiot(Ben)-tampines
2. ongtw - ang mo kio
3. vaynard - ang mo kio
4. Crazy Dragon - Upper Changi Road East
5. kaganesti - ang mo kio
6. iwishweallcouldwin - toa payoh
7. whiskerbreed - Tampines
8. illumnae - Bt Timah
9. benetay - Bt Batok
10. Taygu (Joe) - Jurong East
11. chongyu- Yishun
12. Mobile2007- Yio chu kang
13. Savant - Teban Gardens (Jurong East)
14. FishSoup - Tanglin
15. Zenislev (Zack) - Tampines
16. Eman (Cacatuoides) - Eunos

Guess its time to come out of "hiding"  :Razz: 
Any apisto lobangs recently?

----------


## exotic_idiot

> Guess its time to come out of "hiding" 
> Any apisto lobangs recently?


Yeah.! :Jump for joy:  I was still thinking of you just now.. What kind of lobangs you looking for??? :Smile:

----------


## Wackytpt

[QUOTE=Cacatuoides;373225]1. exotic_idiot(Ben)-tampines
2. ongtw - ang mo kio
3. vaynard - ang mo kio
4. Crazy Dragon - Upper Changi Road East
5. kaganesti - ang mo kio
6. iwishweallcouldwin - toa payoh
7. whiskerbreed - Tampines
8. illumnae - Bt Timah
9. benetay - Bt Batok
10. Taygu (Joe) - Jurong East
11. chongyu- Yishun
12. Mobile2007- Yio chu kang
13. Savant - Teban Gardens (Jurong East)
14. FishSoup - Tanglin
15. Zenislev (Zack) - Tampines
16. Eman (Cacatuoides) - Eunos
17. jacian - Jurong West (accidentially omitted by someone)
18. Wackytpt - Jurong West

----------


## 900801

(Ben)-tampines
2. ongtw - ang mo kio
3. vaynard - ang mo kio
4. Crazy Dragon - Upper Changi Road East
5. kaganesti - ang mo kio
6. iwishweallcouldwin - toa payoh
7. whiskerbreed - Tampines
8. illumnae - Bt Timah
9. benetay - Bt Batok
10. Taygu (Joe) - Jurong East
11. chongyu- Yishun
12. Mobile2007- Yio chu kang
13. Savant - Teban Gardens (Jurong East)
14. FishSoup - Tanglin
15. Zenislev (Zack) - Tampines
16. Eman (Cacatuoides) - Eunos
17. jacian - Jurong West (accidentially omitted by someone)
18. Wackytpt - Jurong West
19.900801-near simpang bedok(east)

----------


## illumnae

cool, Wacky and benetay step out already! left a couple more gurus still very modest  :Grin:

----------


## joopsg

1.(Ben)-tampines
2. ongtw - ang mo kio
3. vaynard - ang mo kio
4. Crazy Dragon - Upper Changi Road East
5. kaganesti - ang mo kio
6. iwishweallcouldwin - toa payoh
7. whiskerbreed - Tampines
8. illumnae - Bt Timah
9. benetay - Bt Batok
10. Taygu (Joe) - Jurong East
11. chongyu- Yishun
12. Mobile2007- Yio chu kang
13. Savant - Teban Gardens (Jurong East)
14. FishSoup - Tanglin
15. Zenislev (Zack) - Tampines
16. Eman (Cacatuoides) - Eunos
17. jacian - Jurong West (accidentially omitted by someone)
18. Wackytpt - Jurong West
19.900801-near simpang bedok(east)
20. joopsg- Marine Terrace

----------


## doubleace

1.(Ben)-tampines
2. ongtw - ang mo kio
3. vaynard - ang mo kio
4. Crazy Dragon - Upper Changi Road East
5. kaganesti - ang mo kio
6. iwishweallcouldwin - toa payoh
7. whiskerbreed - Tampines
8. illumnae - Bt Timah
9. benetay - Bt Batok
10. Taygu (Joe) - Jurong East
11. chongyu- Yishun
12. Mobile2007- Yio chu kang
13. Savant - Teban Gardens (Jurong East)
14. FishSoup - Tanglin
15. Zenislev (Zack) - Tampines
16. Eman (Cacatuoides) - Eunos
17. jacian - Jurong West (accidentially omitted by someone)
18. Wackytpt - Jurong West
19.900801-near simpang bedok(east)
20. joopsg- Marine Terrace
21. Andy (doubleace) - Hougang

Very long never post and inactive already... hope i'm not way back... :Grin:

----------


## EvolutionZ

1.(Ben)-tampines
2. ongtw - ang mo kio
3. vaynard - ang mo kio
4. Crazy Dragon - Upper Changi Road East
5. kaganesti - ang mo kio
6. iwishweallcouldwin - toa payoh
7. whiskerbreed - Tampines
8. illumnae - Bt Timah
9. benetay - Bt Batok
10. Taygu (Joe) - Jurong East
11. chongyu- Yishun
12. Mobile2007- Yio chu kang
13. Savant - Teban Gardens (Jurong East)
14. FishSoup - Tanglin
15. Zenislev (Zack) - Tampines
16. Eman (Cacatuoides) - Eunos
17. jacian - Jurong West (accidentially omitted by someone)
18. Wackytpt - Jurong West
19.900801-near simpang bedok(east)
20. joopsg- Marine Terrace
21. Andy (doubleace) - Hougang
22. venson ( EvolutionZ) - Admiratly

im coming back to apistogramma.. hope im qualified for this thread!

----------


## planted86

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1.(Ben)-tampines
2. ongtw - ang mo kio
3. vaynard - ang mo kio
4. Crazy Dragon - Upper Changi Road East
5. kaganesti - ang mo kio
6. iwishweallcouldwin - toa payoh
7. whiskerbreed - Tampines
8. illumnae - Bt Timah
9. benetay - Bt Batok
10. Taygu (Joe) - Jurong East
11. chongyu- Yishun
12. Mobile2007- Yio chu kang
13. Savant - Teban Gardens (Jurong East)
14. FishSoup - Tanglin
15. Zenislev (Zack) - Tampines
16. Eman (Cacatuoides) - Eunos
17. jacian - Jurong West (accidentially omitted by someone)
18. Wackytpt - Jurong West
19.900801-near simpang bedok(east)
20. joopsg- Marine Terrace
21. Andy (doubleace) - Hougang
22. venson ( EvolutionZ) - Admiratly
23. jinhui (planted86) - Admiralty

----------


## nicefish

1.(Ben)-tampines
2. ongtw - ang mo kio
3. vaynard - ang mo kio
4. Crazy Dragon - Upper Changi Road East
5. kaganesti - ang mo kio
6. iwishweallcouldwin - toa payoh
7. whiskerbreed - Tampines
8. illumnae - Bt Timah
9. benetay - Bt Batok
10. Taygu (Joe) - Jurong East
11. chongyu- Yishun
12. Mobile2007- Yio chu kang
13. Savant - Teban Gardens (Jurong East)
14. FishSoup - Tanglin
15. Zenislev (Zack) - Tampines
16. Eman (Cacatuoides) - Eunos
17. jacian - Jurong West (accidentially omitted by someone)
18. Wackytpt - Jurong West
19.900801-near simpang bedok(east)
20. joopsg- Marine Terrace
21. Andy (doubleace) - Hougang
22. venson ( EvolutionZ) - Admiratly
23. jinhui (planted86) - Admiralty
24. Andrew (nicefish) - hillview/bt batok

----------


## dominik

1.(Ben)-tampines
2. ongtw - ang mo kio
3. vaynard - ang mo kio
4. Crazy Dragon - Upper Changi Road East
5. kaganesti - ang mo kio
6. iwishweallcouldwin - toa payoh
7. whiskerbreed - Tampines
8. illumnae - Bt Timah
9. benetay - Bt Batok
10. Taygu (Joe) - Jurong East
11. chongyu- Yishun
12. Mobile2007- Yio chu kang
13. Savant - Teban Gardens (Jurong East)
14. FishSoup - Tanglin
15. Zenislev (Zack) - Tampines
16. Eman (Cacatuoides) - Eunos
17. jacian - Jurong West (accidentially omitted by someone)
18. Wackytpt - Jurong West
19.900801-near simpang bedok(east)
20. joopsg- Marine Terrace
21. Andy (doubleace) - Hougang
22. venson ( EvolutionZ) - Admiratly
23. jinhui (planted86) - Admiralty
24. Andrew (nicefish) - hillview/bt batok
25. dominik - bukit batok (moving to redhill soon)

----------


## exotic_idiot

Anymore??? :Smile:  I believe there's more...

----------


## genes

Just got back from Malaysia and saw this thread.

1.(Ben)-tampines
2. ongtw - ang mo kio
3. vaynard - ang mo kio
4. Crazy Dragon - Upper Changi Road East
5. kaganesti - ang mo kio
6. iwishweallcouldwin - toa payoh
7. whiskerbreed - Tampines
8. illumnae - Bt Timah
9. benetay - Bt Batok
10. Taygu (Joe) - Jurong East
11. chongyu- Yishun
12. Mobile2007- Yio chu kang
13. Savant - Teban Gardens (Jurong East)
14. FishSoup - Tanglin
15. Zenislev (Zack) - Tampines
16. Eman (Cacatuoides) - Eunos
17. jacian - Jurong West (accidentially omitted by someone)
18. Wackytpt - Jurong West
19.900801-near simpang bedok(east)
20. joopsg- Marine Terrace
21. Andy (doubleace) - Hougang
22. venson ( EvolutionZ) - Admiratly
23. jinhui (planted86) - Admiralty
24. Andrew (nicefish) - hillview/bt batok
25. dominik - bukit batok (moving to redhill soon)
26. Eugene (genes) - Toa Payoh

----------


## illumnae

more gurus have come forth  :Smile:

----------


## Simon

1.(Ben)-tampines
2. ongtw - ang mo kio
3. vaynard - ang mo kio
4. Crazy Dragon - Upper Changi Road East
5. kaganesti - ang mo kio
6. iwishweallcouldwin - toa payoh
7. whiskerbreed - Tampines
8. illumnae - Bt Timah
9. benetay - Bt Batok
10. Taygu (Joe) - Jurong East
11. chongyu- Yishun
12. Mobile2007- Yio chu kang
13. Savant - Teban Gardens (Jurong East)
14. FishSoup - Tanglin
15. Zenislev (Zack) - Tampines
16. Eman (Cacatuoides) - Eunos
17. jacian - Jurong West (accidentially omitted by someone)
18. Wackytpt - Jurong West
19.900801-near simpang bedok(east)
20. joopsg- Marine Terrace
21. Andy (doubleace) - Hougang
22. venson ( EvolutionZ) - Admiratly
23. jinhui (planted86) - Admiralty
24. Andrew (nicefish) - hillview/bt batok
25. dominik - bukit batok (moving to redhill soon)
26. Eugene (genes) - Toa Payoh
27. Simon - Redhill

----------


## exotic_idiot

Anybody saw trident(richard)? :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  Really nice guy, i spoke to him once regarding decap bbs and he even offer me some to try out.. :Smile:

----------


## iwishweallcouldwin

Still got some still lurking around. I'm still waiting for the one who infected me with the unpurgable poison :Laughing:

----------


## oblivion

1.(Ben)-tampines
2. ongtw - ang mo kio
3. vaynard - ang mo kio
4. Crazy Dragon - Upper Changi Road East
5. kaganesti - ang mo kio
6. iwishweallcouldwin - toa payoh
7. whiskerbreed - Tampines
8. illumnae - Bt Timah
9. benetay - Bt Batok
10. Taygu (Joe) - Jurong East
11. chongyu- Yishun
12. Mobile2007- Yio chu kang
13. Savant - Teban Gardens (Jurong East)
14. FishSoup - Tanglin
15. Zenislev (Zack) - Tampines
16. Eman (Cacatuoides) - Eunos
17. jacian - Jurong West (accidentially omitted by someone)
18. Wackytpt - Jurong West
19.900801-near simpang bedok(east)
20. joopsg- Marine Terrace
21. Andy (doubleace) - Hougang
22. venson ( EvolutionZ) - Admiratly
23. jinhui (planted86) - Admiralty
24. Andrew (nicefish) - hillview/bt batok
25. dominik - bukit batok (moving to redhill soon)
26. Eugene (genes) - Toa Payoh
27. Simon - Redhill
28. lee1224 - admiralty

----------


## Tony

1.(Ben)-tampines
2. ongtw - ang mo kio
3. vaynard - ang mo kio
4. Crazy Dragon - Upper Changi Road East
5. kaganesti - ang mo kio
6. iwishweallcouldwin - toa payoh
7. whiskerbreed - Tampines
8. illumnae - Bt Timah
9. benetay - Bt Batok
10. Taygu (Joe) - Jurong East
11. chongyu- Yishun
12. Mobile2007- Yio chu kang
13. Savant - Teban Gardens (Jurong East)
14. FishSoup - Tanglin
15. Zenislev (Zack) - Tampines
16. Eman (Cacatuoides) - Eunos
17. jacian - Jurong West (accidentially omitted by someone)
18. Wackytpt - Jurong West
19.900801-near simpang bedok(east)
20. joopsg- Marine Terrace
21. Andy (doubleace) - Hougang
22. venson ( EvolutionZ) - Admiratly
23. jinhui (planted86) - Admiralty
24. Andrew (nicefish) - hillview/bt batok
25. dominik - bukit batok (moving to redhill soon)
26. Eugene (genes) - Toa Payoh
27. Simon - Redhill
28. lee1224 - admiralty
29. Tony - lavender

I'm a newbie, just started my 1st pair of geyphra 2 weeks ago. Realised that tank size a little too small for their comfort (female's tail got badly nipped) and would have to start looking for seasoned 1ft (i.e. soil, plant) for fast relocation in a couple of weeks time... sigh... this is addictive.

----------


## mictok

1.(Ben)-tampines
2. ongtw - ang mo kio
3. vaynard - ang mo kio
4. Crazy Dragon - Upper Changi Road East
5. kaganesti - ang mo kio
6. iwishweallcouldwin - toa payoh
7. whiskerbreed - Tampines
8. illumnae - Bt Timah
9. benetay - Bt Batok
10. Taygu (Joe) - Jurong East
11. chongyu- Yishun
12. Mobile2007- Yio chu kang
13. Savant - Teban Gardens (Jurong East)
14. FishSoup - Tanglin
15. Zenislev (Zack) - Tampines
16. Eman (Cacatuoides) - Eunos
17. jacian - Jurong West (accidentially omitted by someone)
18. Wackytpt - Jurong West
19.900801-near simpang bedok(east)
20. joopsg- Marine Terrace
21. Andy (doubleace) - Hougang
22. venson ( EvolutionZ) - Admiratly
23. jinhui (planted86) - Admiralty
24. Andrew (nicefish) - hillview/bt batok
25. dominik - bukit batok (moving to redhill soon)
26. Eugene (genes) - Toa Payoh
27. Simon - Redhill
28. lee1224 - admiralty
29. Tony - lavender
30. mictok- AMK (moving to Paya Lebar Way on Dec)

Hope that I am not the last entry.........

----------


## illumnae

> Anybody saw trident(richard)? Really nice guy, i spoke to him once regarding decap bbs and he even offer me some to try out..


trident's still around. more into tangayikan cichlids instead of apistos these days. hopefully he'll drop by this thread =)

----------


## exotic_idiot

> trident's still around. more into tangayikan cichlids instead of apistos these days. hopefully he'll drop by this thread =)


Is it??? What a waste!!! :Crying:  He's a good breeder.. I remember that time i spoke to him, he have apistogramma viejita pair but don't know now still with him a not? :Roll Eyes:  Still complain his pair so long never breed? :Smile:

----------


## theodore

1.(Ben)-tampines
2. ongtw - ang mo kio
3. vaynard - ang mo kio
4. Crazy Dragon - Upper Changi Road East
5. kaganesti - ang mo kio
6. iwishweallcouldwin - toa payoh
7. whiskerbreed - Tampines
8. illumnae - Bt Timah
9. benetay - Bt Batok
10. Taygu (Joe) - Jurong East
11. chongyu- Yishun
12. Mobile2007- Yio chu kang
13. Savant - Teban Gardens (Jurong East)
14. FishSoup - Tanglin
15. Zenislev (Zack) - Tampines
16. Eman (Cacatuoides) - Eunos
17. jacian - Jurong West (accidentially omitted by someone)
18. Wackytpt - Jurong West
19.900801-near simpang bedok(east)
20. joopsg- Marine Terrace
21. Andy (doubleace) - Hougang
22. venson ( EvolutionZ) - Admiratly
23. jinhui (planted86) - Admiralty
24. Andrew (nicefish) - hillview/bt batok
25. dominik - bukit batok (moving to redhill soon)
26. Eugene (genes) - Toa Payoh
27. Simon - Redhill
28. lee1224 - admiralty
29. Tony - lavender
30. mictok- AMK (moving to Paya Lebar Way on Dec)
31. theodore - Choa Chu Kang

----------


## Tangfan

1.(Ben)-tampines
2. ongtw - ang mo kio
3. vaynard - ang mo kio
4. Crazy Dragon - Upper Changi Road East
5. kaganesti - ang mo kio
6. iwishweallcouldwin - toa payoh
7. whiskerbreed - Tampines
8. illumnae - Bt Timah
9. benetay - Bt Batok
10. Taygu (Joe) - Jurong East
11. chongyu- Yishun
12. Mobile2007- Yio chu kang
13. Savant - Teban Gardens (Jurong East)
14. FishSoup - Tanglin
15. Zenislev (Zack) - Tampines
16. Eman (Cacatuoides) - Eunos
17. jacian - Jurong West (accidentially omitted by someone)
18. Wackytpt - Jurong West
19.900801-near simpang bedok(east)
20. joopsg- Marine Terrace
21. Andy (doubleace) - Hougang
22. venson ( EvolutionZ) - Admiratly
23. jinhui (planted86) - Admiralty
24. Andrew (nicefish) - hillview/bt batok
25. dominik - bukit batok (moving to redhill soon)
26. Eugene (genes) - Toa Payoh
27. Simon - Redhill
28. lee1224 - admiralty
29. Tony - lavender
30. mictok- AMK (moving to Paya Lebar Way on Dec)
31. theodore - Choa Chu Kang
32. tangfan (Darric) - Toa payoh

hope i am nt the last one, have not posted for quite a while

----------


## exotic_idiot

I wander whether can we hit 100 people a not??? Possible? :Opps:

----------


## RHX

Would love to be in this group. However, my love & passion for apistos died when my favourite inka (on my avatar) passed away.

----------


## EvolutionZ

cant wait to get yixiang's agasizzi 'Netz'! love the fun of breeding.. thats why i decided to come back to apistogrammas.  :Wink:

----------


## exotic_idiot

> Would love to be in this group. However, my love & passion for apistos died when my favourite inka (on my avatar) passed away.


Hey don't be sad :Crying: .. You can always get a new pair to top up... 
Here's the deal~~!!! :Jump for joy:  :Jump for joy:  :Jump for joy: 
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ad.php?t=45561

Check him out hopefully still available.. :Grin:

----------


## genes

Yeah, Wacky's got a similar looking wild caught inka. Come back to the group! Join the league again!  :Grin:

----------


## Ram

1.(Ben)-tampines
2. ongtw - ang mo kio
3. vaynard - ang mo kio
4. Crazy Dragon - Upper Changi Road East
5. kaganesti - ang mo kio
6. iwishweallcouldwin - toa payoh
7. whiskerbreed - Tampines
8. illumnae - Bt Timah
9. benetay - Bt Batok
10. Taygu (Joe) - Jurong East
11. chongyu- Yishun
12. Mobile2007- Yio chu kang
13. Savant - Teban Gardens (Jurong East)
14. FishSoup - Tanglin
15. Zenislev (Zack) - Tampines
16. Eman (Cacatuoides) - Eunos
17. jacian - Jurong West (accidentially omitted by someone)
18. Wackytpt - Jurong West
19.900801-near simpang bedok(east)
20. joopsg- Marine Terrace
21. Andy (doubleace) - Hougang
22. venson ( EvolutionZ) - Admiratly
23. jinhui (planted86) - Admiralty
24. Andrew (nicefish) - hillview/bt batok
25. dominik - bukit batok (moving to redhill soon)
26. Eugene (genes) - Toa Payoh
27. Simon - Redhill
28. lee1224 - admiralty
29. Tony - lavender
30. mictok- AMK (moving to Paya Lebar Way on Dec)
31. theodore - Choa Chu Kang
32. tangfan (Darric) - Toa payoh
33. Ram - upp Bt Timah 

I still a newbie. Only started this hobby two years ago. Currently only with two pairs of caca in my collection.

----------


## Don90

1.(Ben)-tampines
2. ongtw - ang mo kio
3. vaynard - ang mo kio
4. Crazy Dragon - Upper Changi Road East
5. kaganesti - ang mo kio
6. iwishweallcouldwin - toa payoh
7. whiskerbreed - Tampines
8. illumnae - Bt Timah
9. benetay - Bt Batok
10. Taygu (Joe) - Jurong East
11. chongyu- Yishun
12. Mobile2007- Yio chu kang
13. Savant - Teban Gardens (Jurong East)
14. FishSoup - Tanglin
15. Zenislev (Zack) - Tampines
16. Eman (Cacatuoides) - Eunos
17. jacian - Jurong West (accidentially omitted by someone)
18. Wackytpt - Jurong West
19.900801-near simpang bedok(east)
20. joopsg- Marine Terrace
21. Andy (doubleace) - Hougang
22. venson ( EvolutionZ) - Admiratly
23. jinhui (planted86) - Admiralty
24. Andrew (nicefish) - hillview/bt batok
25. dominik - bukit batok (moving to redhill soon)
26. Eugene (genes) - Toa Payoh
27. Simon - Redhill
28. lee1224 - admiralty
29. Tony - lavender
30. mictok- AMK (moving to Paya Lebar Way on Dec)
31. theodore - Choa Chu Kang
32. tangfan (Darric) - Toa payoh
33. Ram - upp Bt Timah
34. Don90 - Jurong west 

Now only left with 1 male sp mamore red and yesterday found 1 fry lurking in the moss

----------


## Titus

1.(Ben)-tampines
2. ongtw - ang mo kio
3. vaynard - ang mo kio
4. Crazy Dragon - Upper Changi Road East
5. kaganesti - ang mo kio
6. iwishweallcouldwin - toa payoh
7. whiskerbreed - Tampines
8. illumnae - Bt Timah
9. benetay - Bt Batok
10. Taygu (Joe) - Jurong East
11. chongyu- Yishun
12. Mobile2007- Yio chu kang
13. Savant - Teban Gardens (Jurong East)
14. FishSoup - Tanglin
15. Zenislev (Zack) - Tampines
16. Eman (Cacatuoides) - Eunos
17. jacian - Jurong West (accidentially omitted by someone)
18. Wackytpt - Jurong West
19.900801-near simpang bedok(east)
20. joopsg- Marine Terrace
21. Andy (doubleace) - Hougang
22. venson ( EvolutionZ) - Admiratly
23. jinhui (planted86) - Admiralty
24. Andrew (nicefish) - hillview/bt batok
25. dominik - bukit batok (moving to redhill soon)
26. Eugene (genes) - Toa Payoh
27. Simon - Redhill
28. lee1224 - admiralty
29. Tony - lavender
30. mictok- AMK (moving to Paya Lebar Way on Dec)
31. theodore - Choa Chu Kang
32. tangfan (Darric) - Toa payoh
33. Ram - upp Bt Timah
34. Don90 - Jurong west 
35. Titus - Teck Whye

Still very new to this, happy to join the family!  :Grin:

----------


## exotic_idiot

Hi all, anybody seen cricha "chris" ??? Did he M.I.A (Missing in action)???
I'm trying to find him for ages... Pm him also never reply? :Smile: 
Anyone helpful to pull, drag and poison him back? Thanks

----------


## JL23

1. chongyu- Yishun
2. JL2309- Yishun
3. ongtw - ang mo kio
4. vaynard - ang mo kio
5. kaganesti - ang mo kio
6. mictok- AMK (moving to Paya Lebar Way on Dec)
7. Eugene (genes) - Toa Payoh
8. iwishweallcouldwin - toa payoh
9. tangfan (Darric) - Toa payoh
10. venson ( EvolutionZ) - Admiratly
11. jinhui (planted86) - Admiralty
12. lee1224 - admiralty
13. Andy (doubleace) - Hougang
14. Mobile2007- Yio chu kang
15. (Ben)-tampines
`6. whiskerbreed - Tampines
17. Zenislev (Zack) - Tampines
18. illumnae - Bt Timah
19. Ram - upp Bt Timah
20. Andrew (nicefish) - hillview/bt batok
21. benetay - Bt Batok
22. dominik - bukit batok (moving to redhill soon)
23. Taygu (Joe) - Jurong East
24. Savant - Teban Gardens (Jurong East)
25. Wackytpt - Jurong West
26. Don90 - Jurong west 
27. jacian - Jurong West (accidentially omitted by someone)
28. Crazy Dragon - Upper Changi Road East
29. 900801-near simpang bedok(east)
30. joopsg- Marine Terrace
31. FishSoup - Tanglin
32. Eman (Cacatuoides) - Eunos
33. theodore - Choa Chu Kang
34. Titus - Teck Whye
35. Tony - lavender
36. Simon - Redhill

Slightly arranged the list for easier viewing~

----------


## genes

Wah...you finally appeared.  :Laughing:

----------


## Wackytpt

Finally Sean you appeared.. Cheers.

I believe there is more apisto keeper out there.

----------


## ahmiao

1. chongyu- Yishun
2. JL2309- Yishun
3. ongtw - ang mo kio
4. vaynard - ang mo kio
5. kaganesti - ang mo kio
6. mictok- AMK (moving to Paya Lebar Way on Dec)
7. Eugene (genes) - Toa Payoh
8. iwishweallcouldwin - toa payoh
9. tangfan (Darric) - Toa payoh
10. venson ( EvolutionZ) - Admiratly
11. jinhui (planted86) - Admiralty
12. lee1224 - admiralty
13. Andy (doubleace) - Hougang
14. Mobile2007- Yio chu kang
15. (Ben)-tampines
`6. whiskerbreed - Tampines
17. Zenislev (Zack) - Tampines
18. illumnae - Bt Timah
19. Ram - upp Bt Timah
20. Andrew (nicefish) - hillview/bt batok
21. benetay - Bt Batok
22. dominik - bukit batok (moving to redhill soon)
23. Taygu (Joe) - Jurong East
24. Savant - Teban Gardens (Jurong East)
25. Wackytpt - Jurong West
26. Don90 - Jurong west
27. jacian - Jurong West (accidentially omitted by someone)
28. Crazy Dragon - Upper Changi Road East
29. 900801-near simpang bedok(east)
30. joopsg- Marine Terrace
31. FishSoup - Tanglin
32. Eman (Cacatuoides) - Eunos
33. theodore - Choa Chu Kang
34. Titus - Teck Whye
35. Tony - lavender
36. Simon - Redhill
37. ahmiao - Tampines

----------


## exotic_idiot

> 1. chongyu- Yishun
> 2. JL2309- Yishun
> 3. ongtw - ang mo kio
> 4. vaynard - ang mo kio
> 5. kaganesti - ang mo kio
> 6. mictok- AMK (moving to Paya Lebar Way on Dec)
> 7. Eugene (genes) - Toa Payoh
> 8. iwishweallcouldwin - toa payoh
> 9. tangfan (Darric) - Toa payoh
> ...


Think we are hitting 50 soon... I go pull somemore people in... :Grin:

----------


## ahyann

1. chongyu- Yishun
2. JL2309- Yishun
3. ongtw - ang mo kio
4. vaynard - ang mo kio
5. kaganesti - ang mo kio
6. mictok- AMK (moving to Paya Lebar Way on Dec)
7. Eugene (genes) - Toa Payoh
8. iwishweallcouldwin - toa payoh
9. tangfan (Darric) - Toa payoh
10. venson ( EvolutionZ) - Admiratly
11. jinhui (planted86) - Admiralty
12. lee1224 - admiralty
13. Andy (doubleace) - Hougang
14. Mobile2007- Yio chu kang
15. exotic_idiot(Ben)-tampines
16. whiskerbreed - Tampines
17. Zenislev (Zack) - Tampines
18. illumnae - Bt Timah
19. Ram - upp Bt Timah
20. Andrew (nicefish) - hillview/bt batok
21. benetay - Bt Batok
22. dominik - bukit batok (moving to redhill soon)
23. Taygu (Joe) - Jurong East
24. Savant - Teban Gardens (Jurong East)
25. Wackytpt - Jurong West
26. Don90 - Jurong west
27. jacian - Jurong West (accidentially omitted by someone)
28. Crazy Dragon - Upper Changi Road East
29. 900801-near simpang bedok(east)
30. joopsg- Marine Terrace
31. FishSoup - Tanglin
32. Eman (Cacatuoides) - Eunos
33. theodore - Choa Chu Kang
34. Titus - Teck Whye
35. Tony - lavender
36. Simon - Redhill
37. ahmiao - Tampines
38. AhYann - Bukit Timah

New to Apisto Please guide me along. thanks

----------


## clouser_minnow

1. chongyu- Yishun
2. JL2309- Yishun
3. ongtw - ang mo kio
4. vaynard - ang mo kio
5. kaganesti - ang mo kio
6. mictok- AMK (moving to Paya Lebar Way on Dec)
7. Eugene (genes) - Toa Payoh
8. iwishweallcouldwin - toa payoh
9. tangfan (Darric) - Toa payoh
10. venson ( EvolutionZ) - Admiratly
11. jinhui (planted86) - Admiralty
12. lee1224 - admiralty
13. Andy (doubleace) - Hougang
14. Mobile2007- Yio chu kang
15. exotic_idiot(Ben)-tampines
16. whiskerbreed - Tampines
17. Zenislev (Zack) - Tampines
18. illumnae - Bt Timah
19. Ram - upp Bt Timah
20. Andrew (nicefish) - hillview/bt batok
21. benetay - Bt Batok
22. dominik - bukit batok (moving to redhill soon)
23. Taygu (Joe) - Jurong East
24. Savant - Teban Gardens (Jurong East)
25. Wackytpt - Jurong West
26. Don90 - Jurong west
27. jacian - Jurong West (accidentially omitted by someone)
28. Crazy Dragon - Upper Changi Road East
29. 900801-near simpang bedok(east)
30. joopsg- Marine Terrace
31. FishSoup - Tanglin
32. Eman (Cacatuoides) - Eunos
33. theodore - Choa Chu Kang
34. Titus - Teck Whye
35. Tony - lavender
36. Simon - Redhill
37. ahmiao - Tampines
38. AhYann - Bukit Timah
39. Clouser_minnow - Bukit timah (15mins walk from newton mrt)

maybe we should have a facebook group for AQ apisto keepers :P

----------


## yorky

err.. what is the purpose of all this?

----------


## SCOPE

1. chongyu- Yishun
2. JL2309- Yishun
3. ongtw - ang mo kio
4. vaynard - ang mo kio
5. kaganesti - ang mo kio
6. mictok- AMK (moving to Paya Lebar Way on Dec)
7. Eugene (genes) - Toa Payoh
8. iwishweallcouldwin - toa payoh
9. tangfan (Darric) - Toa payoh
10. venson ( EvolutionZ) - Admiratly
11. jinhui (planted86) - Admiralty
12. lee1224 - admiralty
13. Andy (doubleace) - Hougang
14. Mobile2007- Yio chu kang
15. exotic_idiot(Ben)-tampines
16. whiskerbreed - Tampines
17. Zenislev (Zack) - Tampines
18. illumnae - Bt Timah
19. Ram - upp Bt Timah
20. Andrew (nicefish) - hillview/bt batok
21. benetay - Bt Batok
22. dominik - bukit batok (moving to redhill soon)
23. Taygu (Joe) - Jurong East
24. Savant - Teban Gardens (Jurong East)
25. Wackytpt - Jurong West
26. Don90 - Jurong west
27. jacian - Jurong West (accidentially omitted by someone)
28. Crazy Dragon - Upper Changi Road East
29. 900801-near simpang bedok(east)
30. joopsg- Marine Terrace
31. FishSoup - Tanglin
32. Eman (Cacatuoides) - Eunos
33. theodore - Choa Chu Kang
34. Titus - Teck Whye
35. Tony - lavender
36. Simon - Redhill
37. ahmiao - Tampines
38. AhYann - Bukit Timah
39. Clouser_minnow - Bukit timah (15mins walk from newton mrt)
40. SCOPE (Joe) - Pasir ris

Hope i am not late for this.....

----------


## genes

> err.. what is the purpose of all this?


1) So that members know who is living near them that share the same passion for apistogrammas?

2) Easier to meet up for a coffee session/exchange pointers/view each other's setup/fish since they are all staying within the same neighbourhood?

3) To get a gauge on how many members in AQ keeps apistos? (40 is cool! Keep the numbers going!  :Grin: )

----------


## yorky

I see.. so its been 1 month since the thread started. 

Am curious to know how the scene has progressed..

----------


## exotic_idiot

> I see.. so its been 1 month since the thread started. 
> 
> Am curious to know how the scene has progressed..


You never show your support?
yorky  
Dwarf Cichlids Collector????

----------


## yorky

> You never show your support?
> yorky  
> Dwarf Cichlids Collector????


Yes that's my profile and I support the hobby.
But I didn't see this thread moving beyond gathering names.. hence my initial question.

----------


## CK Yeo

Sorted it out for easy reference.

*North (Yishun/ Admiratly/AMK/YCK/TPY)*chongyu- YishunJL2309- Yishunvenson ( EvolutionZ) - Admiratlyjinhui (planted86) - Admiraltylee1224 - admiraltyongtw - ang mo kiovaynard - ang mo kiokaganesti - ang mo kiomictok- AMK (moving to Paya Lebar Way on Dec)Mobile2007- Yio chu kangEugene (genes) - Toa Payohiwishweallcouldwin - toa payohtangfan (Darric) - Toa payoh

*East (Tampines/Pasir Ris/Eunos/Marine Parade/Changi)*exotic_idiot(Ben)-tampineswhiskerbreed - TampinesZenislev (Zack)  Tampinesahmiao - TampinesCrazy Dragon - Upper Changi Road East900801-near simpang bedok(east)joopsg- Marine TerraceEman (Cacatuoides) - EunosSCOPE (Joe) - Pasir ris

*West (Bt Timah/ CCK/ Jurong West/Teban/Redhill)*AhYann - Bukit TimahClouser_minnow - Bukit timah (15mins walk from newton mrt)illumnae - Bt TimahRam - upp Bt TimahAndrew (nicefish) - hillview/bt batokbenetay - Bt Batokdominik - bukit batok (moving to redhill soon)theodore - Choa Chu KangTitus - Teck Whyejacian - Jurong West (accidentially omitted by someone)Taygu (Joe) - Jurong EastSavant - Teban Gardens (Jurong East)Wackytpt - Jurong WestDon90 - Jurong westSimon  Redhill

*Central*FishSoup - TanglinTony - lavender

*NorthEast*Andy (doubleace) - Hougang

----------


## iwishweallcouldwin

Thanks JL23 and CK Yeo for sorting the list out for easy referencing! So sad Toa Payoh only got 3. I'm sure there's more :Sad:

----------


## ccs

any prize for the 50th apisto lovers  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## genes

> But I didn't see this thread moving beyond gathering names..


What do you propose we should do to move beyond?

----------


## yorky

Well that's for you guys to brainstorm hence the forum..

I thought its good to checkpoint since there's enough mass with 40 names!

----------


## yorky

And to start the ball rolling, I belong to the West side.

Who in the West interested in a meet up?
I guess C328 would happen to be the most convenient place.
Would be happy to learn keeping tips from the pros here!
And also what folks are keeping these days..

----------


## EvolutionZ

maybe put what type of apisto you keeping now? that would help alot of the same area guy would wanna exchange apisto or apisto fries.
i'll start first then.

*North (Yishun/ Admiratly/AMK/YCK/TPY)*

chongyu- YishunJL2309- Yishunvenson ( EvolutionZ) - Admiratly - Ap. agasizzi 'Netz'jinhui (planted86) - Admiraltylee1224 - admiraltyongtw - ang mo kiovaynard - ang mo kiokaganesti - ang mo kiomictok- AMK (moving to Paya Lebar Way on Dec)Mobile2007- Yio chu kangEugene (genes) - Toa Payohiwishweallcouldwin - toa payohtangfan (Darric) - Toa payoh

*East (Tampines/Pasir Ris/Eunos/Marine Parade/Changi)*exotic_idiot(Ben)-tampineswhiskerbreed - TampinesZenislev (Zack)  Tampinesahmiao - TampinesCrazy Dragon - Upper Changi Road East900801-near simpang bedok(east)joopsg- Marine TerraceEman (Cacatuoides) - EunosSCOPE (Joe) - Pasir ris

*West (Bt Timah/ CCK/ Jurong West/Teban/Redhill)*AhYann - Bukit TimahClouser_minnow - Bukit timah (15mins walk from newton mrt)illumnae - Bt TimahRam - upp Bt TimahAndrew (nicefish) - hillview/bt batokbenetay - Bt Batokdominik - bukit batok (moving to redhill soon)theodore - Choa Chu KangTitus - Teck Whyejacian - Jurong West (accidentially omitted by someone)Taygu (Joe) - Jurong EastSavant - Teban Gardens (Jurong East)Wackytpt - Jurong WestDon90 - Jurong westSimon  Redhill

*Central*FishSoup - TanglinTony - lavender

*NorthEast*Andy (doubleace) - Hougang

----------


## illumnae

> And to start the ball rolling, I belong to the West side.
> 
> Who in the West interested in a meet up?
> I guess C328 would happen to be the most convenient place.
> Would be happy to learn keeping tips from the pros here!
> And also what folks are keeping these days..


Yup C328 on a weekday night anyone? I propose mid next week so that we have enough time to gather people and gauge the response

----------


## whiskerbreed

> maybe put what type of apisto you keeping now? that would help alot of the same area guy would wanna exchange apisto or apisto fries.
> i'll start first then.


*North (Yishun/ Admiratly/AMK/YCK/TPY)*chongyu- YishunJL2309- Yishunvenson ( EvolutionZ) - Admiratly - _Ap. agasizzi 'Netz'_jinhui (planted86) - Admiraltylee1224 - admiraltyongtw - ang mo kiovaynard - ang mo kiokaganesti - ang mo kiomictok- AMK (moving to Paya Lebar Way on Dec)Mobile2007- Yio chu kangEugene (genes) - Toa Payohiwishweallcouldwin - toa payohtangfan (Darric) - Toa payoh

*East (Tampines/Pasir Ris/Eunos/Marine Parade/Changi)*exotic_idiot(Ben)-tampineswhiskerbreed - Tampines - _Ap. pertense_Zenislev (Zack)  Tampinesahmiao - TampinesCrazy Dragon - Upper Changi Road East900801-near simpang bedok(east)joopsg- Marine TerraceEman (Cacatuoides) - EunosSCOPE (Joe) - Pasir ris

*West (Bt Timah/ CCK/ Jurong West/Teban/Redhill)*AhYann - Bukit TimahClouser_minnow - Bukit timah (15mins walk from newton mrt)illumnae - Bt TimahRam - upp Bt TimahAndrew (nicefish) - hillview/bt batokbenetay - Bt Batokdominik - bukit batok (moving to redhill soon)theodore - Choa Chu KangTitus - Teck Whyejacian - Jurong West (accidentially omitted by someone)Taygu (Joe) - Jurong EastSavant - Teban Gardens (Jurong East)Wackytpt - Jurong WestDon90 - Jurong westSimon  Redhill

*Central*FishSoup - TanglinTony - lavender

*NorthEast*Andy (doubleace) - Hougang

----------


## exotic_idiot

> maybe put what type of apisto you keeping now? that would help alot of the same area guy would wanna exchange apisto or apisto fries.
> i'll start first then.


Brilliant idea!!! But won't it take a extra bit of effort!!! 
Mine like a mess maybe if want to trade or exchange apisto can open another thread easier to manage? :Smile:

----------


## exotic_idiot

I'm sure after biotope's latest shipment arrive, we can expect a bigger family... :Cool: 
It's been awhile... :Sad:

----------


## WiNd08

*North (Yishun/ Admiratly/AMK/YCK/TPY)*chongyu- YishunJL2309- Yishunvenson ( EvolutionZ) - Admiratly - _Ap. agasizzi 'Netz'_jinhui (planted86) - Admiraltylee1224 - admiraltyongtw - ang mo kiovaynard - ang mo kiokaganesti - ang mo kiomictok- AMK (moving to Paya Lebar Way on Dec)Mobile2007- Yio chu kangEugene (genes) - Toa Payohiwishweallcouldwin - toa payohtangfan (Darric) - Toa payoh

*East (Tampines/Pasir Ris/Eunos/Marine Parade/Changi)*exotic_idiot(Ben)-tampineswhiskerbreed - Tampines - _Ap. pertense_Zenislev (Zack) – Tampinesahmiao - TampinesCrazy Dragon - Upper Changi Road East900801-near simpang bedok(east)joopsg- Marine TerraceEman (Cacatuoides) - EunosSCOPE (Joe) - Pasir ris

*West (Bt Timah/ CCK/ Jurong West/Teban/Redhill)*AhYann - Bukit TimahClouser_minnow - Bukit timah (15mins walk from newton mrt)illumnae - Bt TimahRam - upp Bt TimahAndrew (nicefish) - hillview/bt batokbenetay - Bt Batokdominik - bukit batok (moving to redhill soon)theodore - Choa Chu KangTitus - Teck Whyejacian - Jurong West (accidentially omitted by someone)Taygu (Joe) - Jurong EastSavant - Teban Gardens (Jurong East)Wackytpt - Jurong WestDon90 - Jurong westSimon – Redhill

*Central*FishSoup - TanglinTony - lavender

*NorthEast*Andy (doubleace) - HougangCK (WiNd08 ) - Hougang st91

hope i am able to qualify  :Razz:  currently have a pair of agassizi from bro Jacian :Grin:

----------


## balacam

North (Yishun/ Admiratly/AMK/YCK/TPY)
chongyu- Yishun 
JL2309- Yishun 
venson ( EvolutionZ) - Admiratly - Ap. agasizzi 'Netz' 
jinhui (planted86) - Admiralty 
lee1224 - admiralty 
ongtw - ang mo kio 
vaynard - ang mo kio 
kaganesti - ang mo kio 
mictok- AMK (moving to Paya Lebar Way on Dec) 
Mobile2007- Yio chu kang 
Eugene (genes) - Toa Payoh 
iwishweallcouldwin - toa payoh 
tangfan (Darric) - Toa payoh

East (Tampines/Pasir Ris/Eunos/Marine Parade/Changi) 
exotic_idiot(Ben)-tampines 
whiskerbreed - Tampines - Ap. pertense 
Zenislev (Zack) – Tampines 
ahmiao - Tampines 
Crazy Dragon - Upper Changi Road East 
900801-near simpang bedok(east) 
joopsg- Marine Terrace 
Eman (Cacatuoides) - Eunos 
SCOPE (Joe) - Pasir ris

West (Bt Timah/ CCK/ Jurong West/Teban/Redhill) 
AhYann - Bukit Timah 
Clouser_minnow - Bukit timah (15mins walk from newton mrt) 
illumnae - Bt Timah 
Ram - upp Bt Timah 
Andrew (nicefish) - hillview/bt batok 
benetay - Bt Batok 
dominik - bukit batok (moving to redhill soon) 
theodore - Choa Chu Kang 
Titus - Teck Whye 
jacian - Jurong West (accidentially omitted by someone) 
Taygu (Joe) - Jurong East 
Savant - Teban Gardens (Jurong East) 
Wackytpt - Jurong West 
Don90 - Jurong west 
Simon – Redhill

Central 
FishSoup - Tanglin 
Tony - lavender

NorthEast 
Andy (doubleace) - Hougang 
CK (WiNd08 ) - Hougang st91 
Richard (balacam) - Sengkang

I have a breeding pair of Hongsloi

----------


## scorpy

*North (Yishun/ Admiratly/AMK/YCK/TPY)*
chongyu- YishunJL2309- Yishunvenson ( EvolutionZ) - Admiratly - _Ap. agasizzi 'Netz'_jinhui (planted86) - Admiraltylee1224 - admiraltyongtw - ang mo kiovaynard - ang mo kiokaganesti - ang mo kiomictok- AMK (moving to Paya Lebar Way on Dec)Mobile2007- Yio chu kangEugene (genes) - Toa Payohiwishweallcouldwin - toa payohtangfan (Darric) - Toa payohscorpy - Yishun

*East (Tampines/Pasir Ris/Eunos/Marine Parade/Changi)*exotic_idiot(Ben)-tampineswhiskerbreed - Tampines - _Ap. pertense_Zenislev (Zack) – Tampinesahmiao - TampinesCrazy Dragon - Upper Changi Road East900801-near simpang bedok(east)joopsg- Marine TerraceEman (Cacatuoides) - EunosSCOPE (Joe) - Pasir ris

*West (Bt Timah/ CCK/ Jurong West/Teban/Redhill)*AhYann - Bukit TimahClouser_minnow - Bukit timah (15mins walk from newton mrt)illumnae - Bt TimahRam - upp Bt TimahAndrew (nicefish) - hillview/bt batokbenetay - Bt Batokdominik - bukit batok (moving to redhill soon)theodore - Choa Chu KangTitus - Teck Whyejacian - Jurong West (accidentially omitted by someone)Taygu (Joe) - Jurong EastSavant - Teban Gardens (Jurong East)Wackytpt - Jurong WestDon90 - Jurong westSimon – Redhill

*Central*FishSoup - TanglinTony - lavender

*NorthEast*Andy (doubleace) - HougangCK (WiNd08 ) - Hougang st91


hi all~

----------


## riltz

*North (Yishun/ Admiratly/AMK/YCK/TPY)*chongyu- YishunJL2309- Yishunvenson ( EvolutionZ) - Admiratly - _Ap. agasizzi 'Netz'_jinhui (planted86) - Admiraltylee1224 - admiraltyongtw - ang mo kiovaynard - ang mo kiokaganesti - ang mo kiomictok- AMK (moving to Paya Lebar Way on Dec)Mobile2007- Yio chu kangEugene (genes) - Toa Payohiwishweallcouldwin - toa payohtangfan (Darric) - Toa payohscorpy - Yishun

*East (Tampines/Pasir Ris/Eunos/Marine Parade/Changi)*exotic_idiot(Ben)-tampineswhiskerbreed - Tampines - _Ap. pertense_Zenislev (Zack)  Tampinesahmiao - TampinesCrazy Dragon - Upper Changi Road East900801-near simpang bedok(east)joopsg- Marine TerraceEman (Cacatuoides) - EunosSCOPE (Joe) - Pasir ris

*West (Bt Timah/ CCK/ Jurong West/Teban/Redhill)*AhYann - Bukit TimahClouser_minnow - Bukit timah (15mins walk from newton mrt)illumnae - Bt TimahRam - upp Bt TimahAndrew (nicefish) - hillview/bt batokbenetay - Bt Batokdominik - bukit batok (moving to redhill soon)theodore - Choa Chu KangTitus - Teck Whyejacian - Jurong West (accidentially omitted by someone)Taygu (Joe) - Jurong EastSavant - Teban Gardens (Jurong East)Wackytpt - Jurong WestDon90 - Jurong westSimon  Redhill
riltz - bukit gombak Ap elizabathae "icana" and Ap Diplotaenia "kullander" 
*Central*FishSoup - TanglinTony - lavender

*NorthEast*Andy (doubleace) - HougangCK (WiNd08 ) - Hougang st91

----------


## exotic_idiot

> *North (Yishun/ Admiratly/AMK/YCK/TPY)*chongyu- YishunJL2309- Yishunvenson ( EvolutionZ) - Admiratly - _Ap. agasizzi 'Netz'_jinhui (planted86) - Admiraltylee1224 - admiraltyongtw - ang mo kiovaynard - ang mo kiokaganesti - ang mo kiomictok- AMK (moving to Paya Lebar Way on Dec)Mobile2007- Yio chu kangEugene (genes) - Toa Payohiwishweallcouldwin - toa payohtangfan (Darric) - Toa payohscorpy - Yishun
> 
> *East (Tampines/Pasir Ris/Eunos/Marine Parade/Changi)*exotic_idiot(Ben)-tampines - _Ap. agassizii red/ trifasciata/ bitaeniata/ papagei/ elizabethae females/ macmasteri males/ hongsloi 2?_whiskerbreed - Tampines - _Ap. pertense_Zenislev (Zack)  Tampinesahmiao - TampinesCrazy Dragon - Upper Changi Road East900801-near simpang bedok(east)joopsg- Marine TerraceEman (Cacatuoides) - EunosSCOPE (Joe) - Pasir ris
> 
> *West (Bt Timah/ CCK/ Jurong West/Teban/Redhill)*AhYann - Bukit TimahClouser_minnow - Bukit timah (15mins walk from newton mrt)illumnae - Bt TimahRam - upp Bt TimahAndrew (nicefish) - hillview/bt batokbenetay - Bt Batokdominik - bukit batok (moving to redhill soon)theodore - Choa Chu KangTitus - Teck Whyejacian - Jurong West (accidentially omitted by someone)Taygu (Joe) - Jurong EastSavant - Teban Gardens (Jurong East)Wackytpt - Jurong WestDon90 - Jurong westSimon  Redhill
> riltz - bukit gombak Ap elizabathae "icana" and Ap Diplotaenia "kullander" 
> *Central*FishSoup - TanglinTony - lavender
> 
> *NorthEast*Andy (doubleace) - HougangCK (WiNd08 ) - Hougang st91


Any new updates? :Grin:  Just updates what i have... Anybody keen in joining hands with me? Most welcome... :Smile:

----------


## ongtw

> Any new updates? Just updates what i have... Anybody keen in joining hands with me? Most welcome...


i've only got a pair of ap. viejita with lots of sub adult male and some females (offsprings) which i'm trying to clear to make way for some other species.. hehe

----------


## exotic_idiot

> i've only got a pair of ap. viejita with lots of sub adult male and some females (offsprings) which i'm trying to clear to make way for some other species.. hehe


Any intention to upgrade your tanks? 
Honestly i feel now is the best time when you can get lot of tanks at a cheap price or free... :Shocked: 
Or try rearrange your tanks change your stand to 3 tier or 4 tier ones that can really save space..! :Razz:

----------


## Chee Jin

*North (Yishun/ Admiratly/AMK/YCK/TPY)* 
chongyu- YishunJL2309- Yishunvenson ( EvolutionZ) - Admiratly - _Ap. agasizzi 'Netz'_jinhui (planted86) - Admiraltylee1224 - admiraltyongtw - ang mo kiovaynard - ang mo kiokaganesti - ang mo kiomictok- AMK (moving to Paya Lebar Way on Dec)Mobile2007- Yio chu kangEugene (genes) - Toa Payohiwishweallcouldwin - toa payohtangfan (Darric) - Toa payohscorpy - Yishun

*East (Tampines/Pasir Ris/Eunos/Marine Parade/Changi)*exotic_idiot(Ben)-tampines - _Ap. agassizii red/ trifasciata/ bitaeniata/ papagei/ elizabethae females/ macmasteri males/ hongsloi 2?_whiskerbreed - Tampines - _Ap. pertense_Zenislev (Zack) – Tampinesahmiao - TampinesCrazy Dragon - Upper Changi Road East900801-near simpang bedok(east)joopsg- Marine TerraceEman (Cacatuoides) - EunosSCOPE (Joe) - Pasir ris

*West (Bt Timah/ CCK/ Jurong West/Teban/Redhill)*AhYann - Bukit TimahClouser_minnow - Bukit timah (15mins walk from newton mrt)illumnae - Bt TimahRam - upp Bt TimahAndrew (nicefish) - hillview/bt batokbenetay - Bt Batokdominik - bukit batok (moving to redhill soon)theodore - Choa Chu KangTitus - Teck Whyejacian - Jurong West (accidentially omitted by someone)Taygu (Joe) - Jurong EastSavant - Teban Gardens (Jurong East)Wackytpt - Jurong WestDon90 - Jurong westSimon – Redhill
riltz - bukit gombak Ap elizabathae "icana" and Ap Diplotaenia "kullander" 
*Central*FishSoup - TanglinTony - lavender

*NorthEast*Andy (doubleace) - HougangCK (WiNd08 ) - Hougang st91Chee Jin - Seng Kang

----------


## craftsman

Just add in mine...


*North (Yishun/ Admiratly/AMK/YCK/TPY)* 
chongyu- YishunJL2309- Yishunvenson ( EvolutionZ) - Admiratly - _Ap. agasizzi 'Netz'_jinhui (planted86) - Admiraltylee1224 - admiraltyongtw - ang mo kiovaynard - ang mo kiokaganesti - ang mo kiomictok- AMK (moving to Paya Lebar Way on Dec)Mobile2007- Yio chu kangEugene (genes) - Toa Payohiwishweallcouldwin - toa payohtangfan (Darric) - Toa payohscorpy - Yishun

*East (Tampines/Pasir Ris/Eunos/Marine Parade/Changi)*exotic_idiot(Ben)-tampines - _Ap. agassizii red/ trifasciata/ bitaeniata/ papagei/ elizabethae females/ macmasteri males/ hongsloi 2?_whiskerbreed - Tampines - _Ap. pertense_Zenislev (Zack)  Tampinesahmiao - TampinesCrazy Dragon - Upper Changi Road East900801-near simpang bedok(east)joopsg- Marine TerraceEman (Cacatuoides) - EunosSCOPE (Joe) - Pasir ris

*West (Bt Timah/ CCK/ Jurong West/Teban/Redhill)*AhYann - Bukit TimahClouser_minnow - Bukit timah (15mins walk from newton mrt)illumnae - Bt TimahRam - upp Bt TimahAndrew (nicefish) - hillview/bt batokbenetay - Bt Batokdominik - bukit batok (moving to redhill soon)theodore - Choa Chu KangTitus - Teck Whyejacian - Jurong West (accidentially omitted by someone)Taygu (Joe) - Jurong EastSavant - Teban Gardens (Jurong East)Wackytpt - Jurong WestDon90 - Jurong westSimon  Redhill
riltz - bukit gombak Ap elizabathae "icana" and Ap Diplotaenia "kullander" 
*Central*FishSoup - TanglinTony - lavender

*NorthEast*Andy (doubleace) - HougangCK (WiNd08 ) - Hougang st91Chee Jin - Seng KangPaul (Craftsman) - Hougang _Ap. cacatuoides Triple red, Ap. nijsenni 
_

----------


## Zenislev

Hmmm....i was wondering if we can have an apistogramma get together chit chat experience sharing kopi sessionn in the near future. Hows that guys?

----------


## ongtw

> Any intention to upgrade your tanks? 
> Honestly i feel now is the best time when you can get lot of tanks at a cheap price or free...
> Or try rearrange your tanks change your stand to 3 tier or 4 tier ones that can really save space..!


sigh... how i wish i could do that! unfortunately i have yet to get my own place. so right now my tank is more for me to experiment on it.. once i get my own place.. hehehe i'm going to get a HUGE tank  :Blah:

----------


## exotic_idiot

> Hmmm....i was wondering if we can have an apistogramma get together chit chat experience sharing kopi sessionn in the near future. Hows that guys?


 I'm fine with that idea.. But can somebody organize the apisto/kopi session? Just inform me. :Smile: 



> sigh... how i wish i could do that! unfortunately i have yet to get my own place. so right now my tank is more for me to experiment on it.. once i get my own place.. hehehe i'm going to get a HUGE tank


 Wah huge tank ar? I guess your "huge" must be very big? 5-6ft or more?
Can keep spa fish next time.. Can invite me over for a dip? Hahaa :Grin: 
Relax, i sure you get your own place soon :Wink:

----------


## valice

I used to keep. Now only have one pair of _D.filamentosus_. Sort of going back to my roots.  :Grin: 


*North (Yishun/ Admiratly/AMK/YCK/TPY)* 
chongyu- YishunJL2309- Yishunvenson ( EvolutionZ) - Admiratly - _Ap. agasizzi 'Netz'_jinhui (planted86) - Admiraltylee1224 - admiraltyongtw - ang mo kiovaynard - ang mo kiokaganesti - ang mo kiomictok- AMK (moving to Paya Lebar Way on Dec)Mobile2007- Yio chu kangEugene (genes) - Toa Payohiwishweallcouldwin - toa payohtangfan (Darric) - Toa payohscorpy - Yishun

*East (Tampines/Pasir Ris/Eunos/Marine Parade/Changi)*exotic_idiot(Ben)-tampines - _Ap. agassizii red/ trifasciata/ bitaeniata/ papagei/ elizabethae females/ macmasteri males/ hongsloi 2?_whiskerbreed - Tampines - _Ap. pertense_Zenislev (Zack)  Tampinesahmiao - TampinesCrazy Dragon - Upper Changi Road East900801-near simpang bedok(east)joopsg- Marine TerraceEman (Cacatuoides) - EunosSCOPE (Joe) - Pasir ris

*West (Bt Timah/ CCK/ Jurong West/Teban/Redhill)*AhYann - Bukit TimahClouser_minnow - Bukit timah (15mins walk from newton mrt)illumnae - Bt TimahRam - upp Bt TimahAndrew (nicefish) - hillview/bt batokbenetay - Bt Batokdominik - bukit batok (moving to redhill soon)theodore - Choa Chu KangTitus - Teck Whyejacian - Jurong West (accidentially omitted by someone)Taygu (Joe) - Jurong EastSavant - Teban Gardens (Jurong East)Wackytpt - Jurong WestDon90 - Jurong westSimon  Redhill
riltz - bukit gombak Ap elizabathae "icana" and Ap Diplotaenia "kullander" 
*Central*FishSoup - TanglinTony - lavender

*NorthEast*Andy (doubleace) - HougangCK (WiNd08 ) - Hougang st91Chee Jin - Seng KangPaul (Craftsman) - Hougang _Ap. cacatuoides Triple red, Ap. nijsenni_ Vincent (valice) - Hougang_
_

----------


## WiNd08

woohoo! 
this is nice, suddenly so many people from hougang! maybe we should all meet up some day  :Razz:

----------


## illumnae

Need to change my location...I'm at Bt Merah now.

Newly acquired: T. candidi (bred), A. bitaeniata "Tefe" (wild), A. agassizii "Tefe" (wild), A. sp "Wilhelmi" (wild), A. iniridae (wild)

Old: A. agassizii "Netz" (wild)

----------


## sen_jie

> Need to change my location...I'm at Bt Merah now.
> 
> Newly acquired: T. candidi (bred), A. bitaeniata "Tefe" (wild), A. agassizii "Tefe" (wild), A. sp "Wilhelmi" (wild), A. iniridae (wild)
> 
> Old: A. agassizii "Netz" (wild)


that is great news. i am living near you. redhill area

i have 2 spawn on bit "tefe" parents are from biotope.

----------


## exotic_idiot

Any more updates? Seems like our community is growing.. :Well done:

----------


## dexter

*North (Yishun/ Admiratly/AMK/YCK/TPY)* 
chongyu- YishunJL2309- Yishunvenson ( EvolutionZ) - Admiratly - _Ap. agasizzi 'Netz'_jinhui (planted86) - Admiraltylee1224 - admiraltyongtw - ang mo kiovaynard - ang mo kiokaganesti - ang mo kiomictok- AMK (moving to Paya Lebar Way on Dec)Mobile2007- Yio chu kangEugene (genes) - Toa Payohiwishweallcouldwin - toa payohtangfan (Darric) - Toa payohscorpy - Yishun

*East (Tampines/Pasir Ris/Eunos/Marine Parade/Changi)*exotic_idiot(Ben)-tampines - _Ap. agassizii red/ trifasciata/ bitaeniata/ papagei/ elizabethae females/ macmasteri males/ hongsloi 2?_whiskerbreed - Tampines - _Ap. pertense_Zenislev (Zack)  Tampinesahmiao - TampinesCrazy Dragon - Upper Changi Road East900801-near simpang bedok(east)joopsg- Marine TerraceEman (Cacatuoides) - EunosSCOPE (Joe) - Pasir risdexter - Bedok Reservoir 

*West (Bt Timah/ CCK/ Jurong West/Teban/Redhill)*AhYann - Bukit TimahClouser_minnow - Bukit timah (15mins walk from newton mrt)illumnae - Bt TimahRam - upp Bt TimahAndrew (nicefish) - hillview/bt batokbenetay - Bt Batokdominik - bukit batok (moving to redhill soon)theodore - Choa Chu KangTitus - Teck Whyejacian - Jurong West (accidentially omitted by someone)Taygu (Joe) - Jurong EastSavant - Teban Gardens (Jurong East)Wackytpt - Jurong WestDon90 - Jurong westSimon  Redhill
riltz - bukit gombak Ap elizabathae "icana" and Ap Diplotaenia "kullander" 
*Central*FishSoup - TanglinTony - lavender

*NorthEast*Andy (doubleace) - HougangCK (WiNd08 ) - Hougang st91Chee Jin - Seng KangPaul (Craftsman) - Hougang _Ap. cacatuoides Triple red, Ap. nijsenni_ Vincent (valice) - Hougang_
_

----------


## doppelbanddwarf

I currently have A. diplotaenia, A.uaupesi pairs. And a few male A.elizabethaes.

----------


## mikhail

*North (Yishun/ Admiratly/AMK/YCK/TPY)* 
chongyu- YishunJL2309- Yishunvenson ( EvolutionZ) - Admiratly - _Ap. agasizzi 'Netz'_jinhui (planted86) - Admiraltylee1224 - admiraltyongtw - ang mo kiovaynard - ang mo kiokaganesti - ang mo kiomictok- AMK (moving to Paya Lebar Way on Dec)Mobile2007- Yio chu kangEugene (genes) - Toa Payohiwishweallcouldwin - toa payohtangfan (Darric) - Toa payohscorpy - Yishun

*East (Tampines/Pasir Ris/Eunos/Marine Parade/Changi)*exotic_idiot(Ben)-tampines - _Ap. agassizii red/ trifasciata/ bitaeniata/ papagei/ elizabethae females/ macmasteri males/ hongsloi 2?_whiskerbreed - Tampines - _Ap. pertense_Zenislev (Zack) – Tampinesahmiao - TampinesCrazy Dragon - Upper Changi Road East900801-near simpang bedok(east)joopsg- Marine TerraceEman (Cacatuoides) - EunosSCOPE (Joe) - Pasir risdexter - Bedok Reservoirmikhail - Bedok South - _Ap. bitaeniata 'Tefe Bauana' / Ap. uaupesi_

*West (Bt Timah/ CCK/ Jurong West/Teban/Redhill)*AhYann - Bukit TimahClouser_minnow - Bukit timah (15mins walk from newton mrt)illumnae - Bt TimahRam - upp Bt TimahAndrew (nicefish) - hillview/bt batokbenetay - Bt Batokdominik - bukit batok (moving to redhill soon)theodore - Choa Chu KangTitus - Teck Whyejacian - Jurong West (accidentially omitted by someone)Taygu (Joe) - Jurong EastSavant - Teban Gardens (Jurong East)Wackytpt - Jurong WestDon90 - Jurong westSimon – Redhillriltz - bukit gombak Ap elizabathae "icana" and Ap Diplotaenia "kullander" 
*Central*FishSoup - TanglinTony - lavender

*NorthEast*Andy (doubleace) - HougangCK (WiNd08 ) - Hougang st91Chee Jin - Seng KangPaul (Craftsman) - Hougang _Ap. cacatuoides Triple red, Ap. nijsenni_ Vincent (valice) - Hougang_
_

Finally decided to join the growing list  :Grin:

----------


## lEddyl

*North (Yishun/ Admiratly/AMK/YCK/TPY)* 
chongyu- YishunJL2309- Yishunvenson ( EvolutionZ) - Admiratly - _Ap. agasizzi 'Netz'_jinhui (planted86) - Admiraltylee1224 - admiraltyongtw - ang mo kiovaynard - ang mo kiokaganesti - ang mo kiomictok- AMK (moving to Paya Lebar Way on Dec)Mobile2007- Yio chu kangEugene (genes) - Toa Payohiwishweallcouldwin - toa payohtangfan (Darric) - Toa payohscorpy - Yishun

*East (Tampines/Pasir Ris/Eunos/Marine Parade/Changi)*exotic_idiot(Ben)-tampines - _Ap. agassizii red/ trifasciata/ bitaeniata/ papagei/ elizabethae females/ macmasteri males/ hongsloi 2?_whiskerbreed - Tampines - _Ap. pertense_Zenislev (Zack)  Tampinesahmiao - TampinesCrazy Dragon - Upper Changi Road East900801-near simpang bedok(east)joopsg- Marine TerraceEman (Cacatuoides) - EunosSCOPE (Joe) - Pasir risdexter - Bedok Reservoirmikhail - Bedok South - _Ap. bitaeniata 'Tefe Bauana' / Ap. uaupesi_

*West (Bt Timah/ CCK/ Jurong West/Teban/Redhill)*AhYann - Bukit TimahClouser_minnow - Bukit timah (15mins walk from newton mrt)illumnae - Bt TimahRam - upp Bt TimahAndrew (nicefish) - hillview/bt batokbenetay - Bt Batokdominik - bukit batok (moving to redhill soon)theodore - Choa Chu KangTitus - Teck Whyejacian - Jurong West (accidentially omitted by someone)Taygu (Joe) - Jurong EastSavant - Teban Gardens (Jurong East)Wackytpt - Jurong WestDon90 - Jurong westSimon  Redhillriltz - bukit gombak Ap elizabathae "icana" and Ap Diplotaenia "kullander"lEddyl - Tiong Bahru
*Central*FishSoup - TanglinTony - lavender

*NorthEast*Andy (doubleace) - HougangCK (WiNd08 ) - Hougang st91Chee Jin - Seng KangPaul (Craftsman) - Hougang _Ap. cacatuoides Triple red, Ap. nijsenni_ Vincent (valice) - Hougang_
_

----------


## burpz

*North (Yishun/ Admiratly/AMK/YCK/TPY)* 
chongyu- YishunJL2309- Yishunvenson ( EvolutionZ) - Admiratly - _Ap. agasizzi 'Netz'_jinhui (planted86) - Admiraltylee1224 - admiraltyongtw - ang mo kiovaynard - ang mo kiokaganesti - ang mo kiomictok- AMK (moving to Paya Lebar Way on Dec)Mobile2007- Yio chu kangEugene (genes) - Toa Payohiwishweallcouldwin - toa payohtangfan (Darric) - Toa payohscorpy - Yishun

*East (Tampines/Pasir Ris/Eunos/Marine Parade/Changi)*exotic_idiot(Ben)-tampines - _Ap. agassizii red/ trifasciata/ bitaeniata/ papagei/ elizabethae females/ macmasteri males/ hongsloi 2?_whiskerbreed - Tampines - _Ap. pertense_Zenislev (Zack)  Tampinesahmiao - TampinesCrazy Dragon - Upper Changi Road East900801-near simpang bedok(east)joopsg- Marine TerraceEman (Cacatuoides) - EunosSCOPE (Joe) - Pasir risdexter - Bedok Reservoirmikhail - Bedok South - _Ap. bitaeniata 'Tefe Bauana' / Ap. uaupesi_bUrPz - Joo Chiat

*West (Bt Timah/ CCK/ Jurong West/Teban/Redhill)*AhYann - Bukit TimahClouser_minnow - Bukit timah (15mins walk from newton mrt)illumnae - Bt TimahRam - upp Bt TimahAndrew (nicefish) - hillview/bt batokbenetay - Bt Batokdominik - bukit batok (moving to redhill soon)theodore - Choa Chu KangTitus - Teck Whyejacian - Jurong West (accidentially omitted by someone)Taygu (Joe) - Jurong EastSavant - Teban Gardens (Jurong East)Wackytpt - Jurong WestDon90 - Jurong westSimon  Redhillriltz - bukit gombak Ap elizabathae "icana" and Ap Diplotaenia "kullander"lEddyl - Tiong Bahru
*Central*FishSoup - TanglinTony - lavender

*NorthEast*Andy (doubleace) - HougangCK (WiNd08 ) - Hougang st91Chee Jin - Seng KangPaul (Craftsman) - Hougang _Ap. cacatuoides Triple red, Ap. nijsenni_ Vincent (valice) - Hougan_g__
_

----------


## stormhawk

*North (Yishun/ Admiratly/AMK/YCK/TPY)* 
chongyu- YishunJL2309- Yishunvenson ( EvolutionZ) - Admiratly - _Ap. agasizzi 'Netz'_jinhui (planted86) - Admiraltylee1224 - admiraltyongtw - ang mo kiovaynard - ang mo kiokaganesti - ang mo kiomictok- AMK (moving to Paya Lebar Way on Dec)Mobile2007- Yio chu kangEugene (genes) - Toa Payohiwishweallcouldwin - toa payohtangfan (Darric) - Toa payohscorpy - Yishun

*East (Tampines/Pasir Ris/Eunos/Marine Parade/Changi)*exotic_idiot(Ben)-tampines - _Ap. agassizii red/ trifasciata/ bitaeniata/ papagei/ elizabethae females/ macmasteri males/ hongsloi 2?_whiskerbreed - Tampines - _Ap. pertense_Zenislev (Zack) – Tampinesahmiao - TampinesCrazy Dragon - Upper Changi Road East900801-near simpang bedok(east)joopsg- Marine TerraceEman (Cacatuoides) - EunosSCOPE (Joe) - Pasir risdexter - Bedok Reservoirmikhail - Bedok South - _Ap. bitaeniata 'Tefe Bauana' / Ap. uaupesi_bUrPz - Joo Chiat

*West (Bt Timah/ CCK/ Jurong West/Teban/Redhill)*AhYann - Bukit TimahClouser_minnow - Bukit timah (15mins walk from newton mrt)illumnae - Bt TimahRam - upp Bt TimahAndrew (nicefish) - hillview/bt batokbenetay - Bt Batokdominik - bukit batok (moving to redhill soon)theodore - Choa Chu KangTitus - Teck Whyejacian - Jurong West (accidentially omitted by someone)Taygu (Joe) - Jurong EastSavant - Teban Gardens (Jurong East)Wackytpt - Jurong WestDon90 - Jurong westSimon – Redhillriltz - bukit gombak Ap elizabathae "icana" and Ap Diplotaenia "kullander"lEddyl - Tiong Bahru stormhawk - Bukit Batok

*Central*FishSoup - TanglinTony - lavender

*NorthEast*Andy (doubleace) - HougangCK (WiNd08 ) - Hougang st91Chee Jin - Seng KangPaul (Craftsman) - Hougang _Ap. cacatuoides Triple red, Ap. nijsenni_ Vincent (valice) - Hougan_g__
_

----------


## joopsg

> *North (Yishun/ Admiratly/AMK/YCK/TPY)* 
> chongyu- YishunJL2309- Yishunvenson ( EvolutionZ) - Admiratly - _Ap. agasizzi 'Netz'_jinhui (planted86) - Admiraltylee1224 - admiraltyongtw - ang mo kiovaynard - ang mo kiokaganesti - ang mo kiomictok- AMK (moving to Paya Lebar Way on Dec)Mobile2007- Yio chu kangEugene (genes) - Toa Payohiwishweallcouldwin - toa payohtangfan (Darric) - Toa payohscorpy - Yishun
> 
> *East (Tampines/Pasir Ris/Eunos/Marine Parade/Changi)*exotic_idiot(Ben)-tampines - _Ap. agassizii red/ trifasciata/ bitaeniata/ papagei/ elizabethae females/ macmasteri males/ hongsloi 2?_whiskerbreed - Tampines - _Ap. pertense_Zenislev (Zack)  Tampinesahmiao - TampinesCrazy Dragon - Upper Changi Road East900801-near simpang bedok(east)joopsg- Bedok ReservoirEman (Cacatuoides) - EunosSCOPE (Joe) - Pasir risdexter - Bedok Reservoirmikhail - Bedok South - _Ap. bitaeniata 'Tefe Bauana' / Ap. uaupesi_bUrPz - Joo Chiat
> 
> *West (Bt Timah/ CCK/ Jurong West/Teban/Redhill)*AhYann - Bukit TimahClouser_minnow - Bukit timah (15mins walk from newton mrt)illumnae - Bt TimahRam - upp Bt TimahAndrew (nicefish) - hillview/bt batokbenetay - Bt Batokdominik - bukit batok (moving to redhill soon)theodore - Choa Chu KangTitus - Teck Whyejacian - Jurong West (accidentially omitted by someone)Taygu (Joe) - Jurong EastSavant - Teban Gardens (Jurong East)Wackytpt - Jurong WestDon90 - Jurong westSimon  Redhillriltz - bukit gombak Ap elizabathae "icana" and Ap Diplotaenia "kullander"lEddyl - Tiong Bahru stormhawk - Bukit Batok
> 
> *Central*FishSoup - TanglinTony - lavender
> 
> ...


Update my status.

----------


## exotic_idiot

_North (Yishun/ Admiratly/AMK/YCK/TPY)_ 
_chongyu- YishunJL2309- Yishunvenson ( EvolutionZ) - Admiratly - Ap. agasizzi 'Netz'jinhui (planted86) - Admiraltylee1224 - admiraltyongtw - ang mo kiovaynard - ang mo kiokaganesti - ang mo kiomictok- AMK (moving to Paya Lebar Way on Dec)Mobile2007- Yio chu kangEugene (genes) - Toa Payohiwishweallcouldwin - toa payohtangfan (Darric) - Toa payohscorpy - Yishun

East (Tampines/Pasir Ris/Eunos/Marine Parade/Changi)exotic_idiot(Ben)-tampines - Ap. agassizii red/ bitaeniata/ papagei/ Viejita/ hongsloi 2?whiskerbreed - Tampines - Ap. pertenseZenislev (Zack) – Tampinesahmiao - TampinesCrazy Dragon - Upper Changi Road East900801-near simpang bedok(east)joopsg- Bedok ReservoirEman (Cacatuoides) - EunosSCOPE (Joe) - Pasir risdexter - Bedok Reservoirmikhail - Bedok South - Ap. bitaeniata 'Tefe Bauana' / Ap. uaupesibUrPz - Joo Chiat

West (Bt Timah/ CCK/ Jurong West/Teban/Redhill)AhYann - Bukit TimahClouser_minnow - Bukit timah (15mins walk from newton mrt)illumnae - Bt TimahRam - upp Bt TimahAndrew (nicefish) - hillview/bt batokbenetay - Bt Batokdominik - bukit batok (moving to redhill soon)theodore - Choa Chu KangTitus - Teck Whyejacian - Jurong West (accidentially omitted by someone)Taygu (Joe) - Jurong EastSavant - Teban Gardens (Jurong East)Wackytpt - Jurong WestDon90 - Jurong westSimon – Redhillriltz - bukit gombak Ap elizabathae "icana" and Ap Diplotaenia "kullander"lEddyl - Tiong Bahrustormhawk - Bukit Batok

CentralFishSoup - TanglinTony - lavender

NorthEastAndy (doubleace) - HougangCK (WiNd08 ) - Hougang st91Chee Jin - Seng KangPaul (Craftsman) - Hougang Ap. cacatuoides Triple red, Ap. nijsenni Vincent (valice) - Hougang_
Update my status.

----------


## marle

add me add me!

East (Bedok) - marle

----------


## goody992828

I would like to join the group, but not sure am I qualify? 
Goody992828 (Kelvin)---- Sembawang a pair of _Ap. cacatuoides Orange Flash_

----------


## exotic_idiot

All bros just add in your name.. All are welcome.. :Smile:

----------


## Jitticus

Jit - From Malaysia, with Agents Jo and Marc to help me execute deals.  :Wink:  
A. trifasciata, A. wilhelmi, A. elizabethae "Icana", A. viejeta "super red", T. candidi, A. sp breitbinden. Am looking to outcross all the above since I'm already in F1 and going into F2 soon.  :Smile:

----------


## goody992828

_North (Sembawang / Yishun/ Admiratly/AMK/YCK/TPY)_ 
_chongyu- YishunJL2309- Yishunvenson ( EvolutionZ) - Admiratly - Ap. agasizzi 'Netz'jinhui (planted86) - Admiraltylee1224 - admiraltyongtw - ang mo kiovaynard - ang mo kiokaganesti - ang mo kiomictok- AMK (moving to Paya Lebar Way on Dec)Mobile2007- Yio chu kangEugene (genes) - Toa Payohiwishweallcouldwin - toa payohtangfan (Darric) - Toa payohscorpy - YishunGoody992828 (Kelvin)---- Sembawang Ap. cacatuoides Orange FlashEast (Tampines/Pasir Ris/Eunos/Marine Parade/Changi)exotic_idiot(Ben)-tampines - Ap. agassizii red/ bitaeniata/ papagei/ Viejita/ hongsloi 2?whiskerbreed - Tampines - Ap. pertenseZenislev (Zack) – Tampinesahmiao - TampinesCrazy Dragon - Upper Changi Road East900801-near simpang bedok(east)joopsg- Bedok ReservoirEman (Cacatuoides) - EunosSCOPE (Joe) - Pasir risdexter - Bedok Reservoirmikhail - Bedok South - Ap. bitaeniata 'Tefe Bauana' / Ap. uaupesibUrPz - Joo Chiat

West (Bt Timah/ CCK/ Jurong West/Teban/Redhill)AhYann - Bukit TimahClouser_minnow - Bukit timah (15mins walk from newton mrt)illumnae - Bt TimahRam - upp Bt TimahAndrew (nicefish) - hillview/bt batokbenetay - Bt Batokdominik - bukit batok (moving to redhill soon)theodore - Choa Chu KangTitus - Teck Whyejacian - Jurong West (accidentially omitted by someone)Taygu (Joe) - Jurong EastSavant - Teban Gardens (Jurong East)Wackytpt - Jurong WestDon90 - Jurong westSimon – Redhillriltz - bukit gombak Ap elizabathae "icana" and Ap Diplotaenia "kullander"lEddyl - Tiong Bahrustormhawk - Bukit Batok

CentralFishSoup - TanglinTony - lavender

NorthEastAndy (doubleace) - HougangCK (WiNd08 ) - Hougang st91Chee Jin - Seng KangPaul (Craftsman) - Hougang Ap. cacatuoides Triple red, Ap. nijsenni Vincent (valice) - Hougang_
Update my status.

----------


## desmondekker

_North (Sembawang / Yishun/ Admiratly/AMK/YCK/TPY) 
__chongyu- Yishun_ _JL2309- Yishun_ _venson ( EvolutionZ) - Admiratly - Ap. agasizzi 'Netz'_ _jinhui (planted86) - Admiralty_ _lee1224 - admiralty_ _ongtw - ang mo kio_ _vaynard - ang mo kio_ _kaganesti - ang mo kio_ _mictok- AMK (moving to Paya Lebar Way on Dec)_ _Mobile2007- Yio chu kang_ _Eugene (genes) - Toa Payoh_ _iwishweallcouldwin - toa payoh_ _tangfan (Darric) - Toa payoh_ _scorpy - Yishun_ _Goody992828 (Kelvin)---- Sembawang Ap. cacatuoides Orange Flash_ _East (Tampines/Pasir Ris/Eunos/Marine Parade/Changi)_ _exotic_idiot(Ben)-tampines - Ap. agassizii red/ bitaeniata/ papagei/ Viejita/ hongsloi 2?_ _whiskerbreed - Tampines - Ap. pertense_ _Zenislev (Zack)  Tampines_ _ahmiao - Tampines_ _Crazy Dragon - Upper Changi Road East_ _900801-near simpang bedok(east)_ _joopsg- Bedok Reservoir_ _Eman (Cacatuoides) - Eunos_ _SCOPE (Joe) - Pasir ris_ _dexter - Bedok Reservoir_ _mikhail - Bedok South - Ap. bitaeniata 'Tefe Bauana' / Ap. uaupesi_ _bUrPz - Joo Chiat

West (Bt Timah/ CCK/ Jurong West/Teban/Redhill)_ _AhYann - Bukit Timah_ _Clouser_minnow - Bukit timah (15mins walk from newton mrt)_ _illumnae - Bt Timah_ _Ram - upp Bt Timah_ _Andrew (nicefish) - hillview/bt batok_ _benetay - Bt Batok_ _dominik - bukit batok (moving to redhill soon)_ _theodore - Choa Chu Kang_ _Titus - Teck Whye_ _jacian - Jurong West (accidentially omitted by someone)_ _Taygu (Joe) - Jurong East_ _Savant - Teban Gardens (Jurong East)_ _Wackytpt - Jurong West_ _Don90 - Jurong west_ _Simon  Redhill_ _riltz - bukit gombak Ap elizabathae "icana" and Ap Diplotaenia "kullander"_ _lEddyl - Tiong Bahru_ _stormhawk - Bukit Batok

Central_ _FishSoup - Tanglin_ _Tony - lavender

NorthEast_ _Andy (doubleace) - Hougang_ _CK (WiNd08 ) - Hougang st91_ _Chee Jin - Seng Kang_ _Paul (Craftsman) - Hougang Ap. cacatuoides Triple red, Ap. nijsenni_ _Vincent (valice) - Hougang_ _Desmond (desmondekker) - Hougang st91_

----------


## cylife

*North (Yishun/ Admiratly/AMK/YCK/TPY)* chongyu- YishunJL2309- Yishunvenson ( EvolutionZ) - Admiratly - _Ap. agasizzi 'Netz'_jinhui (planted86) - Admiraltylee1224 - admiraltyongtw - ang mo kiovaynard - ang mo kiokaganesti - ang mo kiomictok- AMK (moving to Paya Lebar Way on Dec)Mobile2007- Yio chu kangEugene (genes) - Toa Payohiwishweallcouldwin - toa payohtangfan (Darric) - Toa payohscorpy - Yishuncylife - Ang Mo Kio

*East (Tampines/Pasir Ris/Eunos/Marine Parade/Changi)*exotic_idiot(Ben)-tampines - _Ap. agassizii red/ trifasciata/ bitaeniata/ papagei/ elizabethae females/ macmasteri males/ hongsloi 2?_whiskerbreed - Tampines - _Ap. pertense_Zenislev (Zack)  Tampinesahmiao - TampinesCrazy Dragon - Upper Changi Road East900801-near simpang bedok(east)joopsg- Marine TerraceEman (Cacatuoides) - EunosSCOPE (Joe) - Pasir risdexter - Bedok Reservoir 

*West (Bt Timah/ CCK/ Jurong West/Teban/Redhill)*AhYann - Bukit TimahClouser_minnow - Bukit timah (15mins walk from newton mrt)illumnae - Bt TimahRam - upp Bt TimahAndrew (nicefish) - hillview/bt batokbenetay - Bt Batokdominik - bukit batok (moving to redhill soon)theodore - Choa Chu KangTitus - Teck Whyejacian - Jurong West (accidentially omitted by someone)Taygu (Joe) - Jurong EastSavant - Teban Gardens (Jurong East)Wackytpt - Jurong WestDon90 - Jurong westSimon  Redhill
riltz - bukit gombak Ap elizabathae "icana" and Ap Diplotaenia "kullander" 
*Central*FishSoup - TanglinTony - lavender

*NorthEast*Andy (doubleace) - HougangCK (WiNd08 ) - Hougang st91Chee Jin - Seng KangPaul (Craftsman) - Hougang _Ap. cacatuoides Triple red, Ap. nijsenni_ Vincent (valice) - Hougang_
_

----------


## sheng

How many Apistogramma lovers living nearby each other? 




> _North (Sembawang / Yishun/ Admiratly/AMK/YCK/TPY) 
> __chongyu- Yishun_ _JL2309- Yishun_ _venson ( EvolutionZ) - Admiratly - Ap. agasizzi 'Netz'_ _jinhui (planted86) - Admiralty_ _lee1224 - admiralty_ _ongtw - ang mo kio_ _vaynard - ang mo kio_ _kaganesti - ang mo kio_ _mictok- AMK (moving to Paya Lebar Way on Dec)_ _Mobile2007- Yio chu kang_ _Eugene (genes) - Toa Payoh_ _iwishweallcouldwin - toa payoh_ _tangfan (Darric) - Toa payoh_ _scorpy - Yishun_ _Goody992828 (Kelvin)---- Sembawang Ap. cacatuoides Orange Flash_ _East (Tampines/Pasir Ris/Eunos/Marine Parade/Changi)_ _exotic_idiot(Ben)-tampines - Ap. agassizii red/ bitaeniata/ papagei/ Viejita/ hongsloi 2?_ _whiskerbreed - Tampines - Ap. pertense_ _Zenislev (Zack)  Tampines_ _ahmiao - Tampines_ _Crazy Dragon - Upper Changi Road East_ _900801-near simpang bedok(east)_ _joopsg- Bedok Reservoir_ _Eman (Cacatuoides) - Eunos_ _SCOPE (Joe) - Pasir ris_ _dexter - Bedok Reservoir_ _mikhail - Bedok South - Ap. bitaeniata 'Tefe Bauana' / Ap. uaupesi_ _bUrPz - Joo Chiat
> 
> West (Bt Timah/ CCK/ Jurong West/Teban/Redhill)_ _AhYann - Bukit Timah_ _Clouser_minnow - Bukit timah (15mins walk from newton mrt)_ _illumnae - Bt Timah_ _Ram - upp Bt Timah_ _Andrew (nicefish) - hillview/bt batok_ _benetay - Bt Batok_ _dominik - bukit batok (moving to redhill soon)_ _theodore - Choa Chu Kang_ _Titus - Teck Whye_ _jacian - Jurong West (accidentially omitted by someone)_ _Taygu (Joe) - Jurong East_ _Savant - Teban Gardens (Jurong East)_ _Wackytpt - Jurong West_ _Don90 - Jurong west_ _Simon  Redhill_ _riltz - bukit gombak Ap elizabathae "icana" and Ap Diplotaenia "kullander"_ _lEddyl - Tiong Bahru_ _stormhawk - Bukit Batok
> 
> Central_ _FishSoup - Tanglin_ _Tony - lavender
> 
> NorthEast_ _Andy (doubleace) - Hougang_ _CK (WiNd08 ) - Hougang st91_ _Chee Jin - Seng Kang_ _Paul (Craftsman) - Hougang Ap. cacatuoides Triple red, Ap. nijsenni_ _Vincent (valice) - Hougang_ _Desmond (desmondekker) - Hougang st91_Andrew (sheng) - Hougang Ap. bitaeniata "Blue"(WC)

----------


## Royston

North (Yishun/ Admiratly/AMK/YCK/TPY)
chongyu- Yishun 
JL2309- Yishun 
venson ( EvolutionZ) - Admiratly - Ap. agasizzi 'Netz' 
jinhui (planted86) - Admiralty 
lee1224 - admiralty 
ongtw - ang mo kio 
vaynard - ang mo kio 
kaganesti - ang mo kio 
mictok- AMK (moving to Paya Lebar Way on Dec) 
Mobile2007- Yio chu kang 
Eugene (genes) - Toa Payoh 
iwishweallcouldwin - toa payoh 
tangfan (Darric) - Toa payoh 
scorpy - Yishun 
cylife - Ang Mo Kio

East (Tampines/Pasir Ris/Eunos/Marine Parade/Changi) 
exotic_idiot(Ben)-tampines - Ap. agassizii red/ trifasciata/ bitaeniata/ papagei/ elizabethae females/ macmasteri males/ hongsloi 2? 
whiskerbreed - Tampines - Ap. pertense 
Zenislev (Zack)  Tampines 
ahmiao - Tampines 
Crazy Dragon - Upper Changi Road East 
900801-near simpang bedok(east) 
joopsg- Marine Terrace 
Eman (Cacatuoides) - Eunos 
SCOPE (Joe) - Pasir ris 
dexter - Bedok Reservoir 

West (Bt Timah/ CCK/ Jurong West/Teban/Redhill) 
AhYann - Bukit Timah 
Clouser_minnow - Bukit timah (15mins walk from newton mrt) 
illumnae - Bt Timah 
Ram - upp Bt Timah 
Andrew (nicefish) - hillview/bt batok 
benetay - Bt Batok 
dominik - bukit batok (moving to redhill soon) 
theodore - Choa Chu Kang 
Titus - Teck Whye 
jacian - Jurong West (accidentially omitted by someone) 
Taygu (Joe) - Jurong East 
Savant - Teban Gardens (Jurong East) 
Wackytpt - Jurong West 
Don90 - Jurong west 
Simon  Redhill 

riltz - bukit gombak Ap elizabathae "icana" and Ap Diplotaenia "kullander" 
Central 
FishSoup - Tanglin 
Tony - lavender

NorthEast 
Andy (doubleace) - Hougang 
CK (WiNd08 ) - Hougang st91 
Chee Jin - Seng Kang 
Paul (Craftsman) - Hougang Ap. cacatuoides Triple red, Ap. nijsenni 
Vincent (valice) - Hougang
Royston - Wan Tho Ave

----------


## sheng

*North (Sembawang / Yishun/ Admiratly/AMK/YCK/TPY)*
_chongyu- Yishun_ _JL2309- Yishun_ _venson ( EvolutionZ) - Admiratly - Ap. agasizzi 'Netz'_ _jinhui (planted86) - Admiralty_ _lee1224 - admiralty_ _ongtw - ang mo kio_ _vaynard - ang mo kio_ _kaganesti - ang mo kio_ _mictok- AMK (moving to Paya Lebar Way on Dec)_ _Mobile2007- Yio chu kang_ _Eugene (genes) - Toa Payoh_ _iwishweallcouldwin - toa payoh_ _tangfan (Darric) - Toa payoh_ _scorpy - Yishun_ _Goody992828 (Kelvin)---- Sembawang Ap. cacatuoides Orange Flash_ 

*East (Tampines/Pasir Ris/Eunos/Marine Parade/Changi)* [/I]_exotic_idiot(Ben)-tampines - Ap. agassizii red/ bitaeniata/ papagei/ Viejita/ hongsloi 2?_ _whiskerbreed - Tampines - Ap. pertense_ _Zenislev (Zack)  Tampines_ _ahmiao - Tampines_ _Crazy Dragon - Upper Changi Road East_ _900801-near simpang bedok(east)_ _joopsg- Bedok Reservoir_ _Eman (Cacatuoides) - Eunos_ _SCOPE (Joe) - Pasir ris_ _dexter - Bedok Reservoir_ _mikhail - Bedok South - Ap. bitaeniata 'Tefe Bauana' / Ap. uaupesi_ _bUrPz - Joo Chiat

West (Bt Timah/ CCK/ Jurong West/Teban/Redhill)_ _AhYann - Bukit Timah_ _Clouser_minnow - Bukit timah (15mins walk from newton mrt)_ _illumnae - Bt Timah_ _Ram - upp Bt Timah_ _Andrew (nicefish) - hillview/bt batok_ _benetay - Bt Batok_ _dominik - bukit batok (moving to redhill soon)_ _theodore - Choa Chu Kang_ _Titus - Teck Whye_ _jacian - Jurong West (accidentially omitted by someone)_ _Taygu (Joe) - Jurong East_ _Savant - Teban Gardens (Jurong East)_ _Wackytpt - Jurong West_ _Don90 - Jurong west_ _Simon  Redhill_ _riltz - bukit gombak Ap elizabathae "icana" and Ap Diplotaenia "kullander"_ _lEddyl - Tiong Bahru_ _stormhawk - Bukit Batok

Central_ _FishSoup - Tanglin_ _Tony - lavender

NorthEast_ _Andy (doubleace) - Hougang_ _CK (WiNd08 ) - Hougang st91_ _Chee Jin - Seng Kang_ _Paul (Craftsman) - Hougang Ap. cacatuoides Triple red, Ap. nijsenni_ _Vincent (valice) - Hougang_ _Desmond (desmondekker) - Hougang st91_Andrew (sheng) - Hougang Ap. bitaeniata "Blue"(WC)Royston - Wan Tho Ave

----------


## doppelbanddwarf

*North (Sembawang / Yishun/ Admiratly/AMK/YCK/TPY)*
_chongyu- Yishun_ Ap.bitaeniata"rio copea", Ap.bitaeniata"purpurea",Ap.wilhelmi,Ap. cacatuoides (wild variant), Ap.diplotaenia, Ap.panduro_JL2309- Yishun_ _venson ( EvolutionZ) - Admiratly - Ap. agasizzi 'Netz'_ _jinhui (planted86) - Admiralty_ _lee1224 - admiralty_ _ongtw - ang mo kio_ _vaynard - ang mo kio_ _kaganesti - ang mo kio_ _mictok- AMK (moving to Paya Lebar Way on Dec)_ _Mobile2007- Yio chu kang_ _Eugene (genes) - Toa Payoh_ _iwishweallcouldwin - toa payoh_ _tangfan (Darric) - Toa payoh_ _scorpy - Yishun_ _Goody992828 (Kelvin)---- Sembawang Ap. cacatuoides Orange Flash_ 

*East (Tampines/Pasir Ris/Eunos/Marine Parade/Changi)* [/I]_exotic_idiot(Ben)-tampines - Ap. agassizii red/ bitaeniata/ papagei/ Viejita/ hongsloi 2?_ _whiskerbreed - Tampines - Ap. pertense_ _Zenislev (Zack)  Tampines_ _ahmiao - Tampines_ _Crazy Dragon - Upper Changi Road East_ _900801-near simpang bedok(east)_ _joopsg- Bedok Reservoir_ _Eman (Cacatuoides) - Eunos_ _SCOPE (Joe) - Pasir ris_ _dexter - Bedok Reservoir_ _mikhail - Bedok South - Ap. bitaeniata 'Tefe Bauana' / Ap. uaupesi_ _bUrPz - Joo Chiat

West (Bt Timah/ CCK/ Jurong West/Teban/Redhill)_ _AhYann - Bukit Timah_ _Clouser_minnow - Bukit timah (15mins walk from newton mrt)_ _illumnae - Bt Timah_ _Ram - upp Bt Timah_ _Andrew (nicefish) - hillview/bt batok_ _benetay - Bt Batok_ _dominik - bukit batok (moving to redhill soon)_ _theodore - Choa Chu Kang_ _Titus - Teck Whye_ _jacian - Jurong West (accidentially omitted by someone)_ _Taygu (Joe) - Jurong East_ _Savant - Teban Gardens (Jurong East)_ _Wackytpt - Jurong West_ _Don90 - Jurong west_ _Simon  Redhill_ _riltz - bukit gombak Ap elizabathae "icana" and Ap Diplotaenia "kullander"_ _lEddyl - Tiong Bahru_ _stormhawk - Bukit Batok

Central_ _FishSoup - Tanglin_ _Tony - lavender

NorthEast_ _Andy (doubleace) - Hougang_ _CK (WiNd08 ) - Hougang st91_ _Chee Jin - Seng Kang_ _Paul (Craftsman) - Hougang Ap. cacatuoides Triple red, Ap. nijsenni_ _Vincent (valice) - Hougang_ _Desmond (desmondekker) - Hougang st91_Andrew (sheng) - Hougang Ap. bitaeniata "Blue"(WC)Royston - Wan Tho Ave

----------


## exotic_idiot

*North (Sembawang / Yishun/ Admiratly/AMK/YCK/TPY)* 
_chongyu (doppelbanddwarf)- Yishun_ Ap.bitaeniata"rio copea", Ap.bitaeniata"purpurea",Ap.wilhelmi,Ap. cacatuoides (wild variant), Ap.diplotaenia, Ap.panduro_JL2309- Yishun_ _venson ( EvolutionZ) - Admiratly - Ap. agasizzi 'Netz'_ _jinhui (planted86) - Admiralty_ _lee1224 - admiralty_ _ongtw - ang mo kio_ _vaynard - ang mo kio_ _kaganesti - ang mo kio_ cylife - Ang Mo Kio_mictok- AMK (moving to Paya Lebar Way on Dec)_ _Mobile2007- Yio chu kang_ _Eugene (genes) - Toa Payoh -_ Ap. Hoignei_iwishweallcouldwin - toa payoh -_ Ap. sp. Wilhelmi "Purple Chin" _tangfan (Darric) - Toa payoh_ _scorpy - Yishun_ _Goody992828 (Kelvin) - Sembawang Ap. cacatuoides Orange Flash_ 

*East (Tampines/Pasir Ris/Eunos/Marine Parade/Changi)* [/I]_Ben(exotic_idiot) - tampines - Ap. agassizii red/ bitaeniata/ papagei/ Viejita/ hongsloi 2?_ _whiskerbreed - Tampines - Ap. pertense_ _Zack (Zenislev)  Tampines_ _ahmiao - Tampines_ _Crazy Dragon - Upper Changi Road East_ _900801-near simpang bedok(east)_ _joopsg - Bedok Reservoir_ _Eman (Cacatuoides) - Eunos_ _SCOPE (Joe) - Pasir ris_ _dexter - Bedok Reservoir_ _mikhail - Bedok South - Ap. bitaeniata 'Tefe Bauana' / Ap. uaupesi_ _marle - Bedok__bUrPz - Joo Chiat

West (Bt Timah/ CCK/ Jurong West/Teban/Redhill)_ _AhYann - Bukit Timah - Ap. bitaeniata_ _Clouser_minnow - Bukit timah (15mins walk from newton mrt)_ _illumnae - Bt_ Merah_ -_ T candidi, Ap mendezi "yellow gold"_Ram - upp Bt Timah_ _Andrew (nicefish) - hillview/bt batok_ _benetay - Bt Batok_ _dominik - bukit batok (moving to redhill soon)_ _theodore - Choa Chu Kang_ _Titus - Teck Whye_ _jacian - Jurong West (accidentially omitted by someone)_ _Taygu (Joe) - Jurong East_ _Savant - Teban Gardens (Jurong East)_ _Wackytpt - Jurong West_ _Don90 - Jurong west_ _Simon  Redhill_ _riltz - bukit gombak Ap elizabathae "icana" and Ap Diplotaenia "kullander"_ _lEddyl - Tiong Bahru_ _stormhawk - Bukit Batok

Central_ _FishSoup - Tanglin_ _Tony - lavender

NorthEast_ _Andy (doubleace) - Hougang_ _CK (WiNd08 ) - Hougang st91_ _Chee Jin - Seng Kang_ _Paul (Craftsman) - Hougang Ap. cacatuoides Triple red, Ap. nijsenni_ _Vincent (valice) - Hougang_ _Desmond (desmondekker) - Hougang st91_Andrew (sheng) - Hougang Ap. bitaeniata "Blue"(WC)Royston - Wan Tho Ave

----------


## sheng

May i know what does those "name in blue" mean?
Thanks

----------


## doppelbanddwarf

I think its for updating of those who are active in apistos still since the list was first compiled quite long ago.

----------


## exotic_idiot

> May i know what does those "name in blue" mean?
> Thanks





> I think its for updating of those who are active in apistos still since the list was first compiled quite long ago.


 Means active and kicking... Heheee :Grin: 
Thanks chongyu that's your idea. :Smile: 
Those names still black, i haven't have time to update..
So far we have 57 lovers but need to update first.
Thanks those bros who have reply to my pm.

----------


## Luc Tango

*North (Sembawang / Yishun/ Admiratly/AMK/YCK/TPY)* 
_chongyu (doppelbanddwarf)- Yishun_ Ap.bitaeniata"rio copea", Ap.bitaeniata"purpurea",Ap.wilhelmi,Ap. cacatuoides (wild variant), Ap.diplotaenia, Ap.panduro_JL2309- Yishun_ _venson ( EvolutionZ) - Admiratly - Ap. agasizzi 'Netz'_ _jinhui (planted86) - Admiralty_ _lee1224 - admiralty_ _ongtw - ang mo kio_ _vaynard - ang mo kio_ _kaganesti - ang mo kio_ cylife - Ang Mo Kio_mictok- AMK (moving to Paya Lebar Way on Dec)_ _Mobile2007- Yio chu kang_ _Eugene (genes) - Toa Payoh -_ Ap. Hoignei_iwishweallcouldwin - toa payoh -_ Ap. sp. Wilhelmi "Purple Chin" _tangfan (Darric) - Toa payoh_ _scorpy - Yishun_ _Goody992828 (Kelvin) - Sembawang Ap. cacatuoides Orange Flash_ 

*East (Tampines/Pasir Ris/Eunos/Marine Parade/Changi)* [/I]_Ben(exotic_idiot) - tampines - Ap. agassizii red/ bitaeniata/ papagei/ Viejita/ hongsloi 2?_ _whiskerbreed - Tampines - Ap. pertense_ _Zack (Zenislev)  Tampines_ _ahmiao - Tampines_ _Crazy Dragon - Upper Changi Road East_ _900801-near simpang bedok(east)_ _joopsg - Bedok Reservoir_ _Eman (Cacatuoides) - Eunos_ _SCOPE (Joe) - Pasir ris_ _dexter - Bedok Reservoir_ _mikhail - Bedok South - Ap. bitaeniata 'Tefe Bauana' / Ap. uaupesi_ _marle - Bedok__bUrPz - Joo Chiat__Luc - Tampines_ Ap. cacatuoides , Ap. Bitaeniata 

*West (Bt Timah/ CCK/ Jurong West/Teban/Redhill)* [/I]_AhYann - Bukit Timah - Ap. bitaeniata_ _Clouser_minnow - Bukit timah (15mins walk from newton mrt)_ _illumnae - Bt_ Merah_ -_ T candidi, Ap mendezi "yellow gold"_Ram - upp Bt Timah_ _Andrew (nicefish) - hillview/bt batok_ _benetay - Bt Batok_ _dominik - bukit batok (moving to redhill soon)_ _theodore - Choa Chu Kang_ _Titus - Teck Whye_ _jacian - Jurong West (accidentially omitted by someone)_ _Taygu (Joe) - Jurong East_ _Savant - Teban Gardens (Jurong East)_ _Wackytpt - Jurong West_ _Don90 - Jurong west_ _Simon  Redhill_ _riltz - bukit gombak Ap elizabathae "icana" and Ap Diplotaenia "kullander"_ _lEddyl - Tiong Bahru_ _stormhawk - Bukit Batok

Central_ _FishSoup - Tanglin_ _Tony - lavender

NorthEast_ _Andy (doubleace) - Hougang_ _CK (WiNd08 ) - Hougang st91_ _Chee Jin - Seng Kang_ _Paul (Craftsman) - Hougang Ap. cacatuoides Triple red, Ap. nijsenni_ _Vincent (valice) - Hougang_ _Desmond (desmondekker) - Hougang st91_Andrew (sheng) - Hougang Ap. bitaeniata "Blue"(WC)Royston - Wan Tho Ave

 :Smile:

----------


## joopsg

Should count SCOPE in as he is the CO of our Apistogramma Battalion 1.

----------


## exotic_idiot

*North (Sembawang / Yishun/ Admiratly/AMK/YCK/TPY)* 
_chongyu (doppelbanddwarf)- Yishun_ Ap.bitaeniata"rio copea", Ap.bitaeniata"purpurea",Ap.wilhelmi,Ap. cacatuoides (wild variant), Ap.diplotaenia, Ap.panduro_JL2309- Yishun_ _venson ( EvolutionZ) - Admiratly - Ap. agasizzi 'Netz'_ _jinhui (planted86) - Admiralty_ _lee1224 - admiralty_ _vaynard - ang mo kio_ _kaganesti - ang mo kio_ cylife - Ang Mo Kio_mictok- AMK (moving to Paya Lebar Way on Dec)_ _Mobile2007- Yio chu kang_ _Eugene (genes) - Toa Payoh -_ Ap. Hoignei_iwishweallcouldwin - toa payoh -_ Ap. sp. Wilhelmi "Purple Chin" _tangfan (Darric) - Toa payoh_ _Goody992828 (Kelvin) - Sembawang Ap. cacatuoides Orange Flash_ 

*East (Tampines/Pasir Ris/Eunos/Marine Parade/Changi)* [/I]_Ben(exotic_idiot) - tampines - Ap. agassizii red/ bitaeniata/ papagei/ Viejita/ hongsloi 2?_ _whiskerbreed - Tampines - Ap. pertense_ _Zack (Zenislev) – Tampines_ _ahmiao - Tampines_ _Crazy Dragon - Upper Changi Road East_ _900801-near simpang bedok(east)_ _joopsg - Bedok Reservoir_ _Eman (Cacatuoides) - Eunos_ _SCOPE (Joe) - Pasir ris -_ CO of our Apistogramma Battalion 1 with 43 species_dexter - Bedok Reservoir_ _mikhail - Bedok South - Ap. bitaeniata 'Tefe Bauana' / Ap. uaupesi_ _marle - Bedok__bUrPz - Joo Chiat__Luc (luc Tango) - Tampines_ Ap. cacatuoides , Ap. Bitaeniata 

*West (Bt Timah/ CCK/ Jurong West/Teban/Redhill)* [/I]_AhYann - Bukit Timah - Ap. bitaeniata_ _Clouser_minnow - Bukit timah (15mins walk from newton mrt)_ _illumnae - Bt_ Merah_ -_ T candidi, Ap mendezi "yellow gold"_Ram - upp Bt Timah_ _Andrew (nicefish) - hillview/bt batok_ _benetay - Bt Batok_ _dominik - bukit batok (moving to redhill soon)_ _theodore - Choa Chu Kang_ _Titus - Teck Whye_ _jacian - Jurong West (accidentially omitted by someone)_ _Taygu (Joe) - Jurong East_ _Savant - Teban Gardens (Jurong East)_ _Wackytpt - Jurong West_ _Don90 - Jurong west_ _Simon – Redhill_ _riltz - bukit gombak Ap elizabathae "icana" and Ap Diplotaenia "kullander"_ _lEddyl - Tiong Bahru_ _stormhawk - Bukit Batok

Central_ _FishSoup - Tanglin_ _Tony - lavender

NorthEast_ _Andy (doubleace) - Hougang_ _CK (WiNd08 ) - Hougang st91_ _Chee Jin - Seng Kang_ _Paul (Craftsman) - Hougang Ap. cacatuoides Triple red, Ap. nijsenni_ _Vincent (valice) - Hougang_ _Desmond (desmondekker) - Hougang st91_Andrew (sheng) - Hougang Ap. bitaeniata "Blue"(WC)Royston - Wan Tho Ave

Sadly we gain some and we lose some...
Now my job is almost done waiting for the rest to reply then i'll finish the update.
How henry ok? :Grin:

----------


## joopsg

Marle, should have all his apistogramma under his signature.

----------


## sheng

*North (Sembawang / Yishun/ Admiratly/AMK/YCK/TPY)* 
_chongyu (doppelbanddwarf)- Yishun_ Ap.bitaeniata"rio copea", Ap.bitaeniata"purpurea",Ap.wilhelmi,Ap. cacatuoides (wild variant), Ap.diplotaenia, Ap.panduro_JL2309- Yishun_ _venson ( EvolutionZ) - Admiratly - Ap. agasizzi 'Netz'_ _jinhui (planted86) - Admiralty_ _lee1224 - admiralty_ _vaynard - ang mo kio_ _kaganesti - ang mo kio_ cylife - Ang Mo Kio_mictok- AMK (moving to Paya Lebar Way on Dec)_ _Mobile2007- Yio chu kang_ _Eugene (genes) - Toa Payoh -_ Ap. Hoignei_iwishweallcouldwin - toa payoh -_ Ap. sp. Wilhelmi "Purple Chin" _tangfan (Darric) - Toa payoh_ _Goody992828 (Kelvin) - Sembawang Ap. cacatuoides Orange Flash_ 

*East (Tampines/Pasir Ris/Eunos/Marine Parade/Changi)* [/I]_Ben(exotic_idiot) - tampines - Ap. agassizii red/ bitaeniata/ papagei/ Viejita/ hongsloi 2?_ _whiskerbreed - Tampines - Ap. pertense_ _Zack (Zenislev) – Tampines_ _ahmiao - Tampines_ _Crazy Dragon - Upper Changi Road East_ _900801-near simpang bedok(east)_ _joopsg - Bedok Reservoir_ _Eman (Cacatuoides) - Eunos_ _SCOPE (Joe) - Pasir ris -_ CO of our Apistogramma Battalion 1 with 43 species_dexter - Bedok Reservoir_ _mikhail - Bedok South - Ap. bitaeniata 'Tefe Bauana' / Ap. uaupesi_ _marle - Bedok__bUrPz - Joo Chiat__Luc (luc Tango) - Tampines_ Ap. cacatuoides , Ap. Bitaeniata 

*West (Bt Timah/ CCK/ Jurong West/Teban/Redhill)* [/I]_AhYann - Bukit Timah - Ap. bitaeniata_ _Clouser_minnow - Bukit timah (15mins walk from newton mrt)_ _illumnae - Bt_ Merah_ -_ T candidi, Ap mendezi "yellow gold"_Ram - upp Bt Timah_ _Andrew (nicefish) - hillview/bt batok_ _benetay - Bt Batok_ _dominik - bukit batok (moving to redhill soon)_ _theodore - Choa Chu Kang_ _Titus - Teck Whye_ _jacian - Jurong West (accidentially omitted by someone)_ _Taygu (Joe) - Jurong East_ _Savant - Teban Gardens (Jurong East)_ _Wackytpt - Jurong West_ _Don90 - Jurong west_ _Simon – Redhill_ _riltz - bukit gombak Ap elizabathae "icana" and Ap Diplotaenia "kullander"_ _lEddyl - Tiong Bahru_ _stormhawk - Bukit Batok

Central_ _FishSoup - Tanglin_ _Tony - lavender

NorthEast_ _Andy (doubleace) - Hougang_ _CK (WiNd08 ) - Hougang st91_ _Chee Jin - Seng Kang_ _Paul (Craftsman) - Hougang Ap. cacatuoides Triple red, Ap. nijsenni_ _Vincent (valice) - Hougang_ _Desmond (desmondekker) - Hougang st91_Andrew (sheng) - Hougang Ap. bitaeniata "Blue"(WC),Ap. cacatuoides Triple red Royston - Wan Tho Ave

***Update my collection with Ap. cacatuoides Triple red.

----------


## huhengyi1986

*North (Sembawang / Yishun/ Admiratly/AMK/YCK/TPY)* 
_chongyu (doppelbanddwarf)- Yishun_ Ap.bitaeniata"rio copea", Ap.bitaeniata"purpurea",Ap.wilhelmi,Ap. cacatuoides (wild variant), Ap.diplotaenia, Ap.panduro_JL2309- Yishun_ _venson ( EvolutionZ) - Admiratly - Ap. agasizzi 'Netz'_ _jinhui (planted86) - Admiralty_ _lee1224 - admiralty_ _vaynard - ang mo kio_ _kaganesti - ang mo kio_ cylife - Ang Mo Kio_mictok- AMK (moving to Paya Lebar Way on Dec)_ _Mobile2007- Yio chu kang_ _Eugene (genes) - Toa Payoh -_ Ap. Hoignei_iwishweallcouldwin - toa payoh -_ Ap. sp. Wilhelmi "Purple Chin" _tangfan (Darric) - Toa payoh_ _Goody992828 (Kelvin) - Sembawang Ap. cacatuoides Orange Flash_ 

*East (Tampines/Pasir Ris/Eunos/Marine Parade/Changi)* [/I]_Ben(exotic_idiot) - tampines - Ap. agassizii red/ bitaeniata/ papagei/ Viejita/ hongsloi 2?_ _whiskerbreed - Tampines - Ap. pertense_ _Zack (Zenislev)  Tampines_ _ahmiao - Tampines_ _Crazy Dragon - Upper Changi Road East_ _900801-near simpang bedok(east)_ _joopsg - Bedok Reservoir_ _Eman (Cacatuoides) - Eunos_ _SCOPE (Joe) - Pasir ris -_ CO of our Apistogramma Battalion 1 with 43 species_dexter - Bedok Reservoir_ _mikhail - Bedok South - Ap. bitaeniata 'Tefe Bauana' / Ap. uaupesi_ _marle - Bedok__bUrPz - Joo Chiat__Luc (luc Tango) - Tampines Ap. cacatuoides , Ap. Bitaeniata_ 

*West (Bt Timah/ CCK/ Jurong West/Teban/Redhill)* [/I]_AhYann - Bukit Timah - Ap. bitaeniata_ _Clouser_minnow - Bukit timah (15mins walk from newton mrt)_ _illumnae - Bt_ Merah_ -_ T candidi, Ap mendezi "yellow gold"_Ram - upp Bt Timah_ _Andrew (nicefish) - hillview/bt batok_ _benetay - Bt Batok_ _dominik - bukit batok (moving to redhill soon)_ _theodore - Choa Chu Kang_ _Titus - Teck Whye_ _jacian - Jurong West (accidentially omitted by someone)_ _Taygu (Joe) - Jurong East_ _Savant - Teban Gardens (Jurong East)_ _Wackytpt - Jurong West_ _Don90 - Jurong west_ _Simon  Redhill_ _riltz - bukit gombak Ap elizabathae "icana" and Ap Diplotaenia "kullander"_ _lEddyl - Tiong Bahru_ _stormhawk - Bukit Batok__huhengyi1986-jurong east- Macmasteri or_ 超紅維吉塔 (威罕魚場)-Ap. viejita "Wilhelm in Germany". 
_ 
Central_ _FishSoup - Tanglin_ _Tony - lavender

NorthEast_ _Andy (doubleace) - Hougang_ _CK (WiNd08 ) - Hougang st91_ _Chee Jin - Seng Kang_ _Paul (Craftsman) - Hougang Ap. cacatuoides Triple red, Ap. nijsenni_ _Vincent (valice) - Hougang_ _Desmond (desmondekker) - Hougang st91_Andrew (sheng) - Hougang Ap. bitaeniata "Blue"(WC),Ap. cacatuoides Triple red Royston - Wan Tho Ave

----------


## doppelbanddwarf

hengyi, you got the Wilhelm strain of Ap. viejita?

----------


## Wackytpt

Could I ask where you gotten them from?

If it is from a LFS, I don't think anyone brought them in.

I used to have a pair of them imported in from overseas.

----------


## exotic_idiot

*North (Sembawang / Yishun/ Admiratly/AMK/YCK/TPY)* 
_chongyu (doppelbanddwarf)- Yishun_ Ap.bitaeniata"rio copea", Ap.bitaeniata"purpurea",Ap.wilhelmi,Ap. cacatuoides (wild variant), Ap.diplotaenia, Ap.panduro_JL2309- Yishun_ _venson ( EvolutionZ) - Admiratly - Ap. agasizzi 'Netz'_ _jinhui (planted86) - Admiralty_ _lee1224 - admiralty_ _vaynard - ang mo kio_ _kaganesti - ang mo kio_ cylife - Ang Mo Kio_mictok- AMK (moving to Paya Lebar Way on Dec)_ _Mobile2007- Yio chu kang_ _Eugene (genes) - Toa Payoh -_ Ap. Hoignei_iwishweallcouldwin - toa payoh -_ Ap. sp. Wilhelmi "Purple Chin" _tangfan (Darric) - Toa payoh_ _Goody992828 (Kelvin) - Sembawang Ap. cacatuoides Orange Flash_ 

*East (Tampines/Pasir Ris/Eunos/Marine Parade/Changi)* [/I]_Ben(exotic_idiot) - tampines - Ap. agassizii red/ bitaeniata/ papagei/ Viejita/ hongsloi 2?_ _whiskerbreed - Tampines - Ap. pertense_ _Zack (Zenislev) – Tampines_ _ahmiao - Tampines_ _Crazy Dragon - Upper Changi Road East_ _900801-near simpang bedok(east)_ _joopsg - Bedok Reservoir_ _Eman (Cacatuoides) - Eunos_ _SCOPE (Joe) - Pasir ris -_ CO of our Apistogramma Battalion 1 with 43 species_dexter - Bedok Reservoir_ _mikhail - Bedok South - Ap. bitaeniata 'Tefe Bauana' / Ap. uaupesi_ _marle - Bedok__bUrPz - Joo Chiat_ - Ap. _bitaeniata_ "Tefe", Ap. Panduro_Luc (luc Tango) - Tampines Ap. cacatuoides , Ap. Bitaeniata_ 

*West (Bt Timah/ CCK/ Jurong West/Teban/Redhill)* [/I]_AhYann - Bukit Timah - Ap. bitaeniata_ _Clouser_minnow - Bukit timah (15mins walk from newton mrt)_ _illumnae - Bt_ Merah_ -_ T candidi, Ap mendezi "yellow gold"_Ram - upp Bt Timah_ _Andrew (nicefish) - hillview/bt batok_ _benetay - Bt Batok_ _dominik - bukit batok (moving to redhill soon)_ _theodore - Choa Chu Kang_ _Titus - Teck Whye_ _jacian - Jurong West (accidentially omitted by someone)_ _Taygu (Joe) - Jurong East_ _Savant - Teban Gardens (Jurong East)_ _Wackytpt - Jurong West_ _Don90 - Jurong west_ _Simon – Redhill_ _riltz - bukit gombak Ap elizabathae "icana" and Ap Diplotaenia "kullander"_ _lEddyl - Tiong Bahru_ _stormhawk - Bukit Batok__huhengyi1986 - jurong east - Macmasteri or_ 超紅維吉塔 (威罕魚場)-Ap. viejita "Wilhelm in Germany". 
_
Central_ _FishSoup - Tanglin_ _Tony - lavender

NorthEast_ _Andy (doubleace) - Hougang_ _CK (WiNd08 ) - Hougang st91_ _Chee Jin - Seng Kang_ _Paul (Craftsman) - Hougang Ap. cacatuoides Triple red, Ap. nijsenni_ _Vincent (valice) - Hougang_ _Desmond (desmondekker) - Hougang st91_Andrew (sheng) - Hougang Ap. bitaeniata "Blue"(WC),Ap. cacatuoides Triple red Royston - Wan Tho Ave

New Updates.. Those not active just delete off..
Blue colour means active.
Black means not yet update.

May i know whose doing the rest of the updates as i have done my part.
Thanks

----------


## huhengyi1986

*North (Sembawang / Yishun/ Admiratly/AMK/YCK/TPY)* 
_chongyu (doppelbanddwarf)- Yishun_ Ap.bitaeniata"rio copea", Ap.bitaeniata"purpurea",Ap.wilhelmi,Ap. cacatuoides (wild variant), Ap.diplotaenia, Ap.panduro_JL2309- Yishun_ _venson ( EvolutionZ) - Admiratly - Ap. agasizzi 'Netz'_ _jinhui (planted86) - Admiralty_ _lee1224 - admiralty_ _vaynard - ang mo kio_ _kaganesti - ang mo kio_ cylife - Ang Mo Kio_mictok- AMK (moving to Paya Lebar Way on Dec)_ _Mobile2007- Yio chu kang_ _Eugene (genes) - Toa Payoh -_ Ap. Hoignei_iwishweallcouldwin - toa payoh -_ Ap. sp. Wilhelmi "Purple Chin" _tangfan (Darric) - Toa payoh_ _Goody992828 (Kelvin) - Sembawang Ap. cacatuoides Orange Flash_ 

*East (Tampines/Pasir Ris/Eunos/Marine Parade/Changi)* [/I]_Ben(exotic_idiot) - tampines - Ap. agassizii red/ bitaeniata/ papagei/ Viejita/ hongsloi 2?_ _whiskerbreed - Tampines - Ap. pertense_ _Zack (Zenislev)  Tampines_ _ahmiao - Tampines_ _Crazy Dragon - Upper Changi Road East_ _900801-near simpang bedok(east)_ _joopsg - Bedok Reservoir_ _Eman (Cacatuoides) - Eunos_ _SCOPE (Joe) - Pasir ris -_ CO of our Apistogramma Battalion 1 with 43 species_dexter - Bedok Reservoir_ _mikhail - Bedok South - Ap. bitaeniata 'Tefe Bauana' / Ap. uaupesi_ _marle - Bedok__bUrPz - Joo Chiat_ - Ap. _bitaeniata_ "Tefe", Ap. Panduro_Luc (luc Tango) - Tampines Ap. cacatuoides , Ap. Bitaeniata_ 

*West (Bt Timah/ CCK/ Jurong West/Teban/Redhill)* [/I]_AhYann - Bukit Timah - Ap. bitaeniata_ _Clouser_minnow - Bukit timah (15mins walk from newton mrt)_ _illumnae - Bt_ Merah_ -_ T candidi, Ap mendezi "yellow gold"_Ram - upp Bt Timah_ _Andrew (nicefish) - hillview/bt batok_ _benetay - Bt Batok_ _dominik - bukit batok (moving to redhill soon)_ _theodore - Choa Chu Kang_ _Titus - Teck Whye_ _jacian - Jurong West (accidentially omitted by someone)_ _Taygu (Joe) - Jurong East_ _Savant - Teban Gardens (Jurong East)_ _Wackytpt - Jurong West_ _Don90 - Jurong west_ _Simon  Redhill_ _riltz - bukit gombak Ap elizabathae "icana" and Ap Diplotaenia "kullander"_ _lEddyl - Tiong Bahru_ _stormhawk - Bukit Batok__huhengyi1986 - jurong east - Macmasteri or_ to be confirmed
_
Central_ _FishSoup - Tanglin_ _Tony - lavender

NorthEast_ _Andy (doubleace) - Hougang_ _CK (WiNd08 ) - Hougang st91_ _Chee Jin - Seng Kang_ _Paul (Craftsman) - Hougang Ap. cacatuoides Triple red, Ap. nijsenni_ _Vincent (valice) - Hougang_ _Desmond (desmondekker) - Hougang st91_Andrew (sheng) - Hougang Ap. bitaeniata "Blue"(WC),Ap. cacatuoides Triple red Royston - Wan Tho Ave

----------


## doppelbanddwarf

Hi I'm not too familiar with the macmasteri or viejita species, but a "Wilhelm in Germany" behind the species name implies that the strain was actually from Mr Wilhelm or from the line. Just as a "tefe" or "blue" behind A.bitaeniata would mean that the locality of the fish is the region of Tefe or the variant is blue respectively. When the source or variant is not known, then normally just the species name.

----------


## exotic_idiot

> Hi I'm not too familiar with the macmasteri or viejita species, but a "Wilhelm in Germany" behind the species name implies that the strain was actually from Mr Wilhelm or from the line. Just as a "tefe" or "blue" behind A.bitaeniata would mean that the locality of the fish is the region of Tefe or the variant is blue respectively. When the source or variant is not known, then normally just the species name.


 I dont think its from Wilhelm in Germany if he got it locally..
Haha relax lar why all so keen in knowing? Pm him, you know where he got it?

----------


## huhengyi1986

i got it locally de at Tiong baru so most likely not what it is haha. thanks for enlightening me guys. sorry i see from the pics look like which 1 i just put the name didnt know what it means. still got alot to learn from you all. Anyone free come my house take a look and help me identify? haha i will spend 1hr tonight to take good clear photos for you guys to help identify.

----------


## joopsg

I think he gotten the A. Macmasteri super red.

----------


## exotic_idiot

*North (Sembawang / Yishun/ Admiratly/AMK/YCK/TPY)*_chongyu (doppelbanddwarf)- Yishun_ Ap.bitaeniata"rio copea", Ap.bitaeniata"purpurea",Ap.wilhelmi,Ap. cacatuoides (wild variant), Ap.diplotaenia, Ap.panduro_JL2309- Yishun_ _venson ( EvolutionZ) - Admiratly - Ap. agasizzi 'Netz'_ _jinhui (planted86) - Admiralty_ _lee1224 - admiralty_ _vaynard - ang mo kio_ _kaganesti - ang mo kio_ cylife - Ang Mo Kio_mictok- AMK (moving to Paya Lebar Way on Dec)_ _Mobile2007- Yio chu kang_ _Eugene (genes) - Toa Payoh -_ Ap. Hoignei_iwishweallcouldwin - toa payoh -_ Ap. sp. Wilhelmi "Purple Chin" _tangfan (Darric) - Toa payoh_ _Goody992828 (Kelvin) - Sembawang Ap. cacatuoides Orange Flash_ 

*East (Tampines/Pasir Ris/Eunos/Marine Parade/Changi)* [/I]_Ben(exotic_idiot) - tampines - Ap. agassizii red/ bitaeniata/ papagei/ Viejita/ hongsloi 2?_ _whiskerbreed - Tampines - Ap. pertense_ _Zack (Zenislev) – Tampines_ _ahmiao - Tampines_ _Crazy Dragon - Upper Changi Road East_ _900801-near simpang bedok(east)_ _joopsg - Bedok Reservoir_ _Eman (Cacatuoides) - Eunos_ _SCOPE (Joe) - Pasir ris -_ CO of our Apistogramma Battalion 1 with 43 species_dexter - Bedok Reservoir - Ap. inka & sp. strawberry__mikhail - Bedok South - Ap. bitaeniata 'Tefe Bauana' / Ap. uaupesi_ _marle - Bedok__bUrPz - Joo Chiat_ - Ap. _bitaeniata_ "Tefe", Ap. Panduro_Luc (luc Tango) - Tampines Ap. cacatuoides , Ap. Bitaeniata_ 

*West (Bt Timah/ CCK/ Jurong West/Teban/Redhill)* [/I]_AhYann - Bukit Timah - Ap. bitaeniata_ _Clouser_minnow - Bukit timah (15mins walk from newton mrt)_ _illumnae - Bt_ Merah_ -_ T candidi, Ap mendezi "yellow gold"_Ram - upp Bt Timah_ _Andrew (nicefish) - hillview/bt batok_ _benetay - Bt Batok_ _dominik - bukit batok (moving to redhill soon)_ _theodore - Choa Chu Kang_ _Titus - Teck Whye_ _jacian - Jurong West (accidentially omitted by someone)_ _Taygu (Joe) - Jurong East_ _Savant - Teban Gardens (Jurong East)_ _Wackytpt - Jurong West_ _Don90 - Jurong west_ _Simon – Redhill_ _riltz - bukit gombak Ap elizabathae "icana" and Ap Diplotaenia "kullander"_ _lEddyl - Tiong Bahru_ _stormhawk - Bukit Batok__huhengyi1986 - jurong east - Macmasteri or_ to be confirmed

_Central_ _FishSoup - Tanglin_ _Tony - lavender_

_NorthEast_ _Andy (doubleace) - Hougang_ _CK (WiNd08 ) - Hougang st91_ _Chee Jin - Seng Kang_ _Paul (Craftsman) - Hougang Ap. cacatuoides Triple red, Ap. nijsenni_ _Vincent (valice) - Hougang_ _Desmond (desmondekker) - Hougang st91_Andrew (sheng) - Hougang Ap. bitaeniata "Blue"(WC),Ap. cacatuoides Triple red Royston - Wan Tho Ave

----------


## sheng

B]North (Sembawang / Yishun/ Admiratly/AMK/YCK/TPY)[/B]_chongyu (doppelbanddwarf)- Yishun_ Ap.bitaeniata"rio copea", Ap.bitaeniata"purpurea",Ap.wilhelmi,Ap. cacatuoides (wild variant), Ap.diplotaenia, Ap.panduro_JL2309- Yishun_ _venson ( EvolutionZ) - Admiratly - Ap. agasizzi 'Netz'_ _jinhui (planted86) - Admiralty_ _lee1224 - admiralty_ _vaynard - ang mo kio_ _kaganesti - ang mo kio_ cylife - Ang Mo Kio_mictok- AMK (moving to Paya Lebar Way on Dec)_ _Mobile2007- Yio chu kang_ _Eugene (genes) - Toa Payoh -_ Ap. Hoignei_iwishweallcouldwin - toa payoh -_ Ap. sp. Wilhelmi "Purple Chin" _tangfan (Darric) - Toa payoh_ _Goody992828 (Kelvin) - Sembawang Ap. cacatuoides Orange Flash_ 

*East (Tampines/Pasir Ris/Eunos/Marine Parade/Changi)* [/I]_Ben(exotic_idiot) - tampines - Ap. agassizii red/ bitaeniata/ papagei/ Viejita/ hongsloi 2?_ _whiskerbreed - Tampines - Ap. pertense_ _Zack (Zenislev) – Tampines_ _ahmiao - Tampines_ _Crazy Dragon - Upper Changi Road East_ _900801-near simpang bedok(east)_ _joopsg - Bedok Reservoir_ _Eman (Cacatuoides) - Eunos_ _SCOPE (Joe) - Pasir ris -_ CO of our Apistogramma Battalion 1 with 43 species_dexter - Bedok Reservoir - Ap. inka & sp. strawberry__mikhail - Bedok South - Ap. bitaeniata 'Tefe Bauana' / Ap. uaupesi_ _marle - Bedok__bUrPz - Joo Chiat_ - Ap. _bitaeniata_ "Tefe", Ap. Panduro_Luc (luc Tango) - Tampines Ap. cacatuoides , Ap. Bitaeniata_ 

*West (Bt Timah/ CCK/ Jurong West/Teban/Redhill)* [/I]_AhYann - Bukit Timah - Ap. bitaeniata_ _Clouser_minnow - Bukit timah (15mins walk from newton mrt)_ _illumnae - Bt_ Merah_ -_ T candidi, Ap mendezi "yellow gold"_Ram - upp Bt Timah_ _Andrew (nicefish) - hillview/bt batok_ _benetay - Bt Batok_ _dominik - bukit batok (moving to redhill soon)_ _theodore - Choa Chu Kang_ _Titus - Teck Whye_ _jacian - Jurong West (accidentially omitted by someone)_ _Taygu (Joe) - Jurong East_ _Savant - Teban Gardens (Jurong East)_ _Wackytpt - Jurong West_ _Don90 - Jurong west_ _Simon – Redhill_ _riltz - bukit gombak Ap elizabathae "icana" and Ap Diplotaenia "kullander"_ _lEddyl - Tiong Bahru_ _stormhawk - Bukit Batok__huhengyi1986 - jurong east - Macmasteri or_ to be confirmed

_Central_ _FishSoup - Tanglin_ _Tony - lavender_

_NorthEast_ _Andy (doubleace) - Hougang_ _CK (WiNd08 ) - Hougang st91_ _Chee Jin - Seng Kang_ _Paul (Craftsman) - Hougang Ap. cacatuoides Triple red, Ap. nijsenni_ _Vincent (valice) - Hougang_ _Desmond (desmondekker) - Hougang st91_Andrew (sheng) - Hougang Ap. bitaeniata "Blue"(WC), Ap. bitaeniata "Shishita"(WC), Ap. cacatuoides Triple red Royston - Wan Tho Ave

***Added Ap. bitaeniata "Shishita"(WC) to my collection

----------


## sheng

49. Tony - lavender ->is still a active member :
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ad.php?t=65785

----------


## Tony

> 49. Tony - lavender ->is still a active member :
> http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ad.php?t=65785


Thanks Sheng. Yes, I'm still in this hobby and the interest has not changed  :Smile: 

B]North (Sembawang / Yishun/ Admiratly/AMK/YCK/TPY)[/B] 
_chongyu (doppelbanddwarf)- Yishun_ Ap.bitaeniata"rio copea", Ap.bitaeniata"purpurea",Ap.wilhelmi,Ap. cacatuoides (wild variant), Ap.diplotaenia, Ap.panduro_JL2309- Yishun_ _venson ( EvolutionZ) - Admiratly - Ap. agasizzi 'Netz'_ _jinhui (planted86) - Admiralty_ _lee1224 - admiralty_ _vaynard - ang mo kio_ _kaganesti - ang mo kio_ cylife - Ang Mo Kio_mictok- AMK (moving to Paya Lebar Way on Dec)_ _Mobile2007- Yio chu kang_ _Eugene (genes) - Toa Payoh -_ Ap. Hoignei_iwishweallcouldwin - toa payoh -_ Ap. sp. Wilhelmi "Purple Chin" _tangfan (Darric) - Toa payoh_ _Goody992828 (Kelvin) - Sembawang Ap. cacatuoides Orange Flash_ 

*East (Tampines/Pasir Ris/Eunos/Marine Parade/Changi)* [/I]_Ben(exotic_idiot) - tampines - Ap. agassizii red/ bitaeniata/ papagei/ Viejita/ hongsloi 2?_ _whiskerbreed - Tampines - Ap. pertense_ _Zack (Zenislev)  Tampines_ _ahmiao - Tampines_ _Crazy Dragon - Upper Changi Road East_ _900801-near simpang bedok(east)_ _joopsg - Bedok Reservoir_ _Eman (Cacatuoides) - Eunos_ _SCOPE (Joe) - Pasir ris -_ CO of our Apistogramma Battalion 1 with 43 species_dexter - Bedok Reservoir - Ap. inka & sp. strawberry__mikhail - Bedok South - Ap. bitaeniata 'Tefe Bauana' / Ap. uaupesi_ _marle - Bedok__bUrPz - Joo Chiat_ - Ap. _bitaeniata_ "Tefe", Ap. Panduro_Luc (luc Tango) - Tampines Ap. cacatuoides , Ap. Bitaeniata_ 

*West (Bt Timah/ CCK/ Jurong West/Teban/Redhill)* [/I]_AhYann - Bukit Timah - Ap. bitaeniata_ _Clouser_minnow - Bukit timah (15mins walk from newton mrt)_ _illumnae - Bt_ Merah_ -_ T candidi, Ap mendezi "yellow gold"_Ram - upp Bt Timah_ _Andrew (nicefish) - hillview/bt batok_ _benetay - Bt Batok_ _dominik - bukit batok (moving to redhill soon)_ _theodore - Choa Chu Kang_ _Titus - Teck Whye_ _jacian - Jurong West (accidentially omitted by someone)_ _Taygu (Joe) - Jurong East_ _Savant - Teban Gardens (Jurong East)_ _Wackytpt - Jurong West_ _Don90 - Jurong west_ _Simon  Redhill_ _riltz - bukit gombak Ap elizabathae "icana" and Ap Diplotaenia "kullander"_ _lEddyl - Tiong Bahru_ _stormhawk - Bukit Batok__huhengyi1986 - jurong east - Macmasteri or_ to be confirmed

_Central_ _FishSoup - Tanglin_ _Tony - lavender Bit paracuuba, Aga red_

_NorthEast_ _Andy (doubleace) - Hougang_ _CK (WiNd08 ) - Hougang st91_ _Chee Jin - Seng Kang_ _Paul (Craftsman) - Hougang Ap. cacatuoides Triple red, Ap. nijsenni_ _Vincent (valice) - Hougang_ _Desmond (desmondekker) - Hougang st91_Andrew (sheng) - Hougang Ap. bitaeniata "Blue"(WC), Ap. bitaeniata "Shishita"(WC), Ap. cacatuoides Triple red Royston - Wan Tho Ave

----------


## sheng

*North (Sembawang / Yishun/ Admiratly/AMK/YCK/TPY)*_chongyu (doppelbanddwarf)- Yishun_ Ap.bitaeniata"rio copea", Ap.bitaeniata"purpurea",Ap.wilhelmi,Ap. cacatuoides (wild variant), Ap.diplotaenia, Ap.panduro_JL2309- Yishun_ _venson ( EvolutionZ) - Admiratly - Ap. agasizzi 'Netz'_ _jinhui (planted86) - Admiralty_ _lee1224 - admiralty_ _vaynard - ang mo kio_ _kaganesti - ang mo kio_ cylife - Ang Mo Kio_mictok- AMK (moving to Paya Lebar Way on Dec)_ _Mobile2007- Yio chu kang_ _Eugene (genes) - Toa Payoh -_ Ap. Hoignei_iwishweallcouldwin - toa payoh -_ Ap. sp. Wilhelmi "Purple Chin" _tangfan (Darric) - Toa payoh_ _Goody992828 (Kelvin) - Sembawang Ap. cacatuoides Orange Flash_ 

*East (Tampines/Pasir Ris/Eunos/Marine Parade/Changi)* [/I]_Ben(exotic_idiot) - tampines - Ap. agassizii red/ bitaeniata/ papagei/ Viejita/ hongsloi 2?_ _whiskerbreed - Tampines - Ap. pertense_ _Zack (Zenislev) – Tampines_ _ahmiao - Tampines_ _Crazy Dragon - Upper Changi Road East_ _900801-near simpang bedok(east)_ _joopsg - Bedok Reservoir_ _Eman (Cacatuoides) - Eunos_ _SCOPE (Joe) - Pasir ris -_ CO of our Apistogramma Battalion 1 with 43 species_dexter - Bedok Reservoir - Ap. inka & sp. strawberry__mikhail - Bedok South - Ap. bitaeniata 'Tefe Bauana' / Ap. uaupesi_ _marle - Bedok__bUrPz - Joo Chiat_ - Ap. _bitaeniata_ "Tefe", Ap. Panduro_Luc (luc Tango) - Tampines Ap. cacatuoides , Ap. Bitaeniata_ 

*West (Bt Timah/ CCK/ Jurong West/Teban/Redhill)* [/I]_AhYann - Bukit Timah - Ap. bitaeniata_ _Clouser_minnow - Bukit timah (15mins walk from newton mrt)_ _illumnae - Bt_ Merah_ -_ T candidi, Ap mendezi "yellow gold"_Ram - upp Bt Timah_ _Andrew (nicefish) - hillview/bt batok_ _benetay - Bt Batok_ _dominik - bukit batok (moving to redhill soon)_ _theodore - Choa Chu Kang_ _Titus - Teck Whye_ _jacian - Jurong West (accidentially omitted by someone)_ _Taygu (Joe) - Jurong East_ _Savant - Teban Gardens (Jurong East)_ _Wackytpt - Jurong West_ _Don90 - Jurong west_ _Simon – Redhill_ _riltz - bukit gombak Ap elizabathae "icana" and Ap Diplotaenia "kullander"_ _lEddyl - Tiong Bahru_ _stormhawk - Bukit Batok__huhengyi1986 - jurong east - Macmasteri or_ to be confirmed

_Central_ _FishSoup - Tanglin_ _Tony - lavender Bit paracuuba, Aga red_

_NorthEast_ _Andy (doubleace) - Hougang_ _CK (WiNd08 ) - Hougang st91_ _Chee Jin - Seng Kang_ _Paul (Craftsman) - Hougang Ap. cacatuoides Triple red, Ap. nijsenni_ _Vincent (valice) - Hougang_ _Desmond (desmondekker) - Hougang st91_Andrew (sheng) - Hougang Ap. bitaeniata "Blue"(WC), Ap. bitaeniata "Shishita"(WC), Ap. cacatuoides Triple red Royston - Wan Tho Ave

----------


## exotic_idiot

*North (Sembawang / Yishun/ Admiratly/AMK/YCK/TPY)* 
_chongyu (doppelbanddwarf)- Yishun_ Ap.bitaeniata"rio copea", Ap.bitaeniata"purpurea",Ap.wilhelmi,Ap. cacatuoides (wild variant), Ap.diplotaenia, Ap.panduro_JL2309- Yishun_ _jinhui (planted86) - Admiralty_ _lee1224 - admiralty_ _vaynard - ang mo kio_ _kaganesti - ang mo kio_ cylife - Ang Mo Kio_mictok- AMK (moving to Paya Lebar Way on Dec)_ _Mobile2007- Yio chu kang_ _Eugene (genes) - Toa Payoh -_ Ap. Hoignei_iwishweallcouldwin - toa payoh -_ Ap. sp. Wilhelmi "Purple Chin" _tangfan (Darric) - Toa payoh_ _Goody992828 (Kelvin) - Sembawang Ap. cacatuoides Orange Flash_ 

*East (Tampines/Pasir Ris/Eunos/Marine Parade/Changi)* [/I]_Ben(exotic_idiot) - tampines - Ap. agassizii red/ bitaeniata/ papagei/ Viejita/ hongsloi 2?_ _whiskerbreed - Tampines - Ap. pertense_ _Zack (Zenislev)  Tampines_ _ahmiao - Tampines_ _Crazy Dragon - Upper Changi Road East_ _900801-near simpang bedok(east)_ _joopsg - Bedok Reservoir_ _Eman (Cacatuoides) - Eunos_ _SCOPE (Joe) - Pasir ris -_ CO of our Apistogramma Battalion 1 with 43 species_dexter - Bedok Reservoir - Ap. inka & sp. strawberry__mikhail - Bedok South - Ap. bitaeniata 'Tefe Bauana' / Ap. uaupesi_ _marle - Bedok__bUrPz - Joo Chiat_ - Ap. _bitaeniata_ "Tefe", Ap. Panduro_Luc (luc Tango) - Tampines Ap. cacatuoides , Ap. Bitaeniata_ 

*West (Bt Timah/ CCK/ Jurong West/Teban/Redhill)* [/I]_AhYann - Bukit Timah - Ap. bitaeniata_ _Clouser_minnow - Bukit timah (15mins walk from newton mrt)_ _illumnae - Bt_ Merah_ -_ T candidi, Ap mendezi "yellow gold"_Ram - upp Bt Timah_ _Andrew (nicefish) - hillview/bt batok_ _benetay - Bt Batok_ _dominik - bukit batok (moving to redhill soon)_ _theodore - Choa Chu Kang_ _Titus - Teck Whye_ _jacian - Jurong West (accidentially omitted by someone)_ _Taygu (Joe) - Jurong East_ _Savant - Teban Gardens (Jurong East)_ _Wackytpt - Jurong West_ _Don90 - Jurong west_ _Simon  Redhill_ _riltz - bukit gombak Ap elizabathae "icana" and Ap Diplotaenia "kullander"_ _lEddyl - Tiong Bahru_ _stormhawk - Bukit Batok__huhengyi1986 - jurong east - Macmasteri or_ to be confirmed

_Central_ _FishSoup - Tanglin_ _Tony - lavender Bit paracuuba, Aga red_

_NorthEast_ _Andy (doubleace) - Hougang_ _CK (WiNd08 ) - Hougang st91_ _Chee Jin - Seng Kang_ _Paul (Craftsman) - Hougang Ap. cacatuoides Triple red, Ap. nijsenni_ _Vincent (valice) - Hougang_ _Desmond (desmondekker) - Hougang st91_Andrew (sheng) - Hougang Ap. bitaeniata "Blue"(WC), Ap. bitaeniata "Shishita"(WC), Ap. cacatuoides Triple red Royston - Wan Tho Ave

----------


## Ah_ZhaN

*North (Sembawang / Yishun/ Admiratly/AMK/YCK/TPY)* 
_chongyu (doppelbanddwarf)- Yishun_ Ap.bitaeniata"rio copea", Ap.bitaeniata"purpurea",Ap.wilhelmi,Ap. cacatuoides (wild variant), Ap.diplotaenia, Ap.panduro_JL2309- Yishun_ _jinhui (planted86) - Admiralty_ _lee1224 - admiralty_ _vaynard - ang mo kio_ _kaganesti - ang mo kio_ cylife - Ang Mo Kio_mictok- AMK (moving to Paya Lebar Way on Dec)_ _Mobile2007- Yio chu kang_ _Eugene (genes) - Toa Payoh -_ Ap. Hoignei_iwishweallcouldwin - toa payoh -_ Ap. sp. Wilhelmi "Purple Chin" _tangfan (Darric) - Toa payoh_ _Goody992828 (Kelvin) - Sembawang Ap. cacatuoides Orange Flash_ 

*East (Tampines/Pasir Ris/Eunos/Marine Parade/Changi)* [/I]_Ben(exotic_idiot) - tampines - Ap. agassizii red/ bitaeniata/ papagei/ Viejita/ hongsloi 2?_ _whiskerbreed - Tampines - Ap. pertense_ _Zack (Zenislev) – Tampines_ _ahmiao - Tampines_ _Crazy Dragon - Upper Changi Road East_ _900801-near simpang bedok(east)_ _joopsg - Bedok Reservoir_ _Eman (Cacatuoides) - Eunos_ _SCOPE (Joe) - Pasir ris -_ CO of our Apistogramma Battalion 1 with 43 species_dexter - Bedok Reservoir - Ap. inka & sp. strawberry__mikhail - Bedok South - Ap. bitaeniata 'Tefe Bauana' / Ap. uaupesi_ _marle - Bedok__bUrPz - Joo Chiat_ - Ap. _bitaeniata_ "Tefe", Ap. Panduro_Luc (luc Tango) - Tampines Ap. cacatuoides , Ap. Bitaeniata_ 

*West (Bt Timah/ CCK/ Jurong West/Teban/Redhill)* [/I]_AhYann - Bukit Timah - Ap. bitaeniata_ _Clouser_minnow - Bukit timah (15mins walk from newton mrt)_ _illumnae - Bt_ Merah_ -_ T candidi, Ap mendezi "yellow gold"_Ram - upp Bt Timah_ _Andrew (nicefish) - hillview/bt batok_ _benetay - Bt Batok_ _dominik - bukit batok (moving to redhill soon)_ _theodore - Choa Chu Kang_ _Titus - Teck Whye_ _jacian - Jurong West (accidentially omitted by someone)_ _Taygu (Joe) - Jurong East_ _Savant - Teban Gardens (Jurong East)_ _Wackytpt - Jurong West_ _Don90 - Jurong west_ _Simon – Redhill_ _riltz - bukit gombak Ap elizabathae "icana" and Ap Diplotaenia "kullander"_ _lEddyl - Tiong Bahru_ _stormhawk - Bukit Batok__huhengyi1986 - jurong east - Macmasteri or_ to be confirmed

_Central_ _FishSoup - Tanglin_ _Tony - lavender Bit paracuuba, Aga red_

_NorthEast_ _Andy (doubleace) - Hougang_ _CK (WiNd08 ) - Hougang st91_ _Chee Jin - Seng Kang_ _Paul (Craftsman) - Hougang Ap. cacatuoides Triple red, Ap. nijsenni_ _Vincent (valice) - Hougang_ _Desmond (desmondekker) - Hougang st91_Andrew (sheng) - Hougang Ap. bitaeniata "Blue"(WC), Ap. bitaeniata "Shishita"(WC), Ap. cacatuoides Triple red Royston - Wan Tho Ave_Ah_ZhaN_ - Hougang Ap. Pauciquamis

----------


## sheng

*North (Sembawang / Yishun/ Admiratly/AMK/YCK/TPY)* 
_chongyu (doppelbanddwarf)- Yishun_ Ap.bitaeniata"rio copea", Ap.bitaeniata"purpurea",Ap.wilhelmi,Ap. cacatuoides (wild variant), Ap.diplotaenia, Ap.panduro_JL2309- Yishun_ _jinhui (planted86) - Admiralty_ _lee1224 - admiralty_ _vaynard - ang mo kio_ _kaganesti - ang mo kio_ cylife - Ang Mo Kio_mictok- AMK (moving to Paya Lebar Way on Dec)_ _Mobile2007- Yio chu kang_ _Eugene (genes) - Toa Payoh -_ Ap. Hoignei_iwishweallcouldwin - toa payoh -_ Ap. sp. Wilhelmi "Purple Chin" _tangfan (Darric) - Toa payoh_ _Goody992828 (Kelvin) - Sembawang Ap. cacatuoides Orange Flash_ 

*East (Tampines/Pasir Ris/Eunos/Marine Parade/Changi)* [/I]_Ben(exotic_idiot) - tampines - Ap. agassizii red/ bitaeniata/ papagei/ Viejita/ hongsloi 2?_ _whiskerbreed - Tampines - Ap. pertense_ _Zack (Zenislev)  Tampines_ _ahmiao - Tampines_ _Crazy Dragon - Upper Changi Road East_ _900801-near simpang bedok(east)_ _joopsg - Bedok Reservoir_ _Eman (Cacatuoides) - Eunos_ _SCOPE (Joe) - Pasir ris -_ CO of our Apistogramma Battalion 1 with 43 species_dexter - Bedok Reservoir - Ap. inka & sp. strawberry__mikhail - Bedok South - Ap. bitaeniata 'Tefe Bauana' / Ap. uaupesi_ _marle - Bedok__bUrPz - Joo Chiat_ - Ap. _bitaeniata_ "Tefe", Ap. Panduro_Luc (luc Tango) - Tampines Ap. cacatuoides , Ap. Bitaeniata_ 

*West (Bt Timah/ CCK/ Jurong West/Teban/Redhill)* [/I]_AhYann - Bukit Timah - Ap. bitaeniata_ _Clouser_minnow - Bukit timah (15mins walk from newton mrt)_ _illumnae - Bt_ Merah_ -_ T candidi, Ap mendezi "yellow gold"_Ram - upp Bt Timah_ _Andrew (nicefish) - hillview/bt batok_ _benetay - Bt Batok_ _dominik - bukit batok (moving to redhill soon)_ _theodore - Choa Chu Kang_ _Titus - Teck Whye_ _jacian - Jurong West (accidentially omitted by someone)_ _Taygu (Joe) - Jurong East_ _Savant - Teban Gardens (Jurong East)_ _Wackytpt - Jurong West_ _Don90 - Jurong west_ _Simon  Redhill_ _riltz - bukit gombak Ap elizabathae "icana" and Ap Diplotaenia "kullander"_ _lEddyl - Tiong Bahru_ _stormhawk - Bukit Batok__huhengyi1986 - jurong east - Macmasteri or_ to be confirmed

_Central_ _FishSoup - Tanglin_ _Tony - lavender Bit paracuuba, Aga red_

_NorthEast_ _Andy (doubleace) - Hougang_ _CK (WiNd08 ) - Hougang st91_ _Chee Jin - Seng Kang_ _Paul (Craftsman) - Hougang Ap. cacatuoides Triple red, Ap. nijsenni_ _Vincent (valice) - Hougang_ _Desmond (desmondekker) - Hougang st91_Andrew (sheng) - Hougang Ap. bitaeniata "Blue"(WC), Ap. bitaeniata "Shishita"(WC), Ap. cacatuoides Triple red Royston - Wan Tho Ave_Ah_ZhaN_ - Hougang Ap. Pauciquamis

***Change Ah_ZhaN's colour font to Blue since he is active

----------


## MarcJoshua

*North (Sembawang / Yishun/ Admiratly/AMK/YCK/TPY)* 
_chongyu (doppelbanddwarf)- Yishun_ Ap.bitaeniata"rio copea", Ap.bitaeniata"purpurea",Ap.wilhelmi,Ap. cacatuoides (wild variant), Ap.diplotaenia, Ap.panduro_JL2309- Yishun_ _jinhui (planted86) - Admiralty_ _lee1224 - admiralty_ _vaynard - ang mo kio_ _kaganesti - ang mo kio_ cylife - Ang Mo Kio_mictok- AMK (moving to Paya Lebar Way on Dec)_ _Mobile2007- Yio chu kang_ _Eugene (genes) - Toa Payoh -_ Ap. Hoignei_iwishweallcouldwin - toa payoh -_ Ap. sp. Wilhelmi "Purple Chin" _tangfan (Darric) - Toa payoh_ _Goody992828 (Kelvin) - Sembawang Ap. cacatuoides Orange Flash_ 

*East (Tampines/Pasir Ris/Eunos/Marine Parade/Changi)* [/I]_Ben(exotic_idiot) - tampines - Ap. agassizii red/ bitaeniata/ papagei/ Viejita/ hongsloi 2?_ _whiskerbreed - Tampines - Ap. pertense_ _Zack (Zenislev) – Tampines_ _ahmiao - Tampines_ _Crazy Dragon - Upper Changi Road East_ _900801-near simpang bedok(east)_ _joopsg - Bedok Reservoir_ _Eman (Cacatuoides) - Eunos_ _SCOPE (Joe) - Pasir ris -_ CO of our Apistogramma Battalion 1 with 43 species_dexter - Bedok Reservoir - Ap. inka & sp. strawberry__mikhail - Bedok South - Ap. bitaeniata 'Tefe Bauana' / Ap. uaupesi_ _marle - Bedok__bUrPz - Joo Chiat_ - Ap. _bitaeniata_ "Tefe", Ap. Panduro_Luc (luc Tango) - Tampines Ap. cacatuoides , Ap. Bitaeniata_ 

*West (Bt Timah/ CCK/ Jurong West/Teban/Redhill)* [/I]_AhYann - Bukit Timah - Ap. bitaeniata_ _Clouser_minnow - Bukit timah (15mins walk from newton mrt)_ _illumnae - Bt_ Merah_ -_ T candidi, Ap mendezi "yellow gold"_Ram - upp Bt Timah_ _Andrew (nicefish) - hillview/bt batok_ _benetay - Bt Batok_ _dominik - bukit batok (moving to redhill soon)_ _theodore - Choa Chu Kang_ _Titus - Teck Whye_ _jacian - Jurong West (accidentially omitted by someone)_ _Taygu (Joe) - Jurong East_ _Savant - Teban Gardens (Jurong East)_ _Wackytpt - Jurong West_ _Don90 - Jurong west_ _Simon – Redhill_ _riltz - bukit gombak Ap elizabathae "icana" and Ap Diplotaenia "kullander"_ _lEddyl - Tiong Bahru_ _stormhawk - Bukit Batok__huhengyi1986 - jurong east - Macmasteri or_ to be confirmed

_Central_ _FishSoup - Tanglin_ _Tony - lavender Bit paracuuba, Aga red_

_NorthEast_ _Andy (doubleace) - Hougang_ _CK (WiNd08 ) - Hougang st91_ _Chee Jin - Seng Kang_ _Paul (Craftsman) - Hougang Ap. cacatuoides Triple red, Ap. nijsenni_ _Vincent (valice) - Hougang_ _Desmond (desmondekker) - Hougang st91_Andrew (sheng) - Hougang Ap. bitaeniata "Blue"(WC), Ap. bitaeniata "Shishita"(WC), Ap. cacatuoides Triple red Royston - Wan Tho Ave_Ah_ZhaN_ - Hougang Ap. PauciquamisMarcJoshua - Seng Kang Ap. baenschi

----------


## exotic_idiot

*North (Sembawang / Yishun/ Admiratly/AMK/YCK/TPY)*_chongyu (doppelbanddwarf)- Yishun_ Ap.bitaeniata"rio copea", Ap.bitaeniata"purpurea",Ap.wilhelmi,Ap. cacatuoides (wild variant), Ap.diplotaenia, Ap.panduro_JL2309- Yishun_ _jinhui (planted86) - Admiralty_ _lee1224 - admiralty_ _vaynard - ang mo kio_ _kaganesti - ang mo kio_ cylife - Ang Mo Kio_mictok- Paya Lebar Way -_ Ap. Cacatuoides rio Napo_Mobile2007- Yio chu kang_ _Eugene (genes) - Toa Payoh -_ Ap. Hoignei_iwishweallcouldwin - toa payoh -_ Ap. sp. Wilhelmi "Purple Chin" _tangfan (Darric) - Toa payoh_ _Goody992828 (Kelvin) - Sembawang Ap. cacatuoides Orange Flash_ 

*East (Tampines/Pasir Ris/Eunos/Marine Parade/Changi)* [/I]_Ben(exotic_idiot) - tampines - Ap. agassizii red/ bitaeniata/ papagei/ Viejita/ hongsloi 2?_ _whiskerbreed - Tampines - Ap. pertense_ _Zack (Zenislev)  Tampines_ _ahmiao - Tampines_ _Crazy Dragon - Upper Changi Road East_ _900801-near simpang bedok(east)_ _joopsg - Bedok Reservoir_ _Eman (Cacatuoides) - Eunos_ _SCOPE (Joe) - Pasir ris -_ CO of our Apistogramma Battalion 1 with 43 species_dexter - Bedok Reservoir - Ap. inka & sp. strawberry__mikhail - Bedok South - Ap. bitaeniata 'Tefe Bauana' / Ap. uaupesi_ _marle - Bedok__bUrPz - Joo Chiat_ - Ap. _bitaeniata_ "Tefe", Ap. Panduro_Luc (luc Tango) - Tampines Ap. cacatuoides , Ap. Bitaeniata_ 

*West (Bt Timah/ CCK/ Jurong West/Teban/Redhill)* [/I]_AhYann - Bukit Timah - Ap. bitaeniata_ _Clouser_minnow - Bukit timah (15mins walk from newton mrt)_ _illumnae - Bt_ Merah_ -_ T candidi, Ap mendezi "yellow gold"_Ram - upp Bt Timah_ _Andrew (nicefish) - hillview/bt batok_ _benetay - Bt Batok_ _dominik - bukit batok (moving to redhill soon)_ _theodore - Choa Chu Kang_ _Titus - Teck Whye_ _jacian - Jurong West (accidentially omitted by someone)_ _Taygu (Joe) - Jurong East_ _Savant - Teban Gardens (Jurong East)_ _Wackytpt - Jurong West_ _Don90 - Jurong west_ _Simon  Redhill_ _riltz - bukit gombak Ap elizabathae "icana" and Ap Diplotaenia "kullander"_ _lEddyl - Tiong Bahru_ _stormhawk - Bukit Batok__huhengyi1986 - jurong east - Macmasteri or_ to be confirmed

_Central_ _FishSoup - Tanglin_ _Tony - lavender Bit paracuuba, Aga red_

_NorthEast_ _Andy (doubleace) - Hougang_ _CK (WiNd08 ) - Hougang st91_ _Chee Jin - Seng Kang_ _Paul (Craftsman) - Hougang Ap. cacatuoides Triple red, Ap. nijsenni_ _Vincent (valice) - Hougang_ _Desmond (desmondekker) - Hougang st91_Andrew (sheng) - Hougang Ap. bitaeniata "Blue"(WC), Ap. bitaeniata "Shishita"(WC), Ap. cacatuoides Triple red Royston - Wan Tho Ave_Ah_ZhaN_ - Hougang Ap. PauciquamisMarcJoshua - Seng Kang Ap. baenschi

----------


## fablim

*North (Sembawang / Yishun/ Admiratly/AMK/YCK/TPY)*
_chongyu (doppelbanddwarf)- Yishun_ Ap.bitaeniata"rio copea", Ap.bitaeniata"purpurea",Ap.wilhelmi,Ap. cacatuoides (wild variant), Ap.diplotaenia, Ap.panduro_JL2309- Yishun_ _jinhui (planted86) - Admiralty_ _lee1224 - admiralty_ _vaynard - ang mo kio_ _kaganesti - ang mo kio_ cylife - Ang Mo Kio_mictok- Paya Lebar Way -_ Ap. Cacatuoides rio Napo_Mobile2007- Yio chu kang_ _Eugene (genes) - Toa Payoh -_ Ap. Hoignei_iwishweallcouldwin - toa payoh -_ Ap. sp. Wilhelmi "Purple Chin" _tangfan (Darric) - Toa payoh_ _Goody992828 (Kelvin) - Sembawang Ap. cacatuoides Orange Flash_ _fablim (Fabian) - Yishun Ap. Cacatuoides/Viejita/Agassizii/Bitaeniata/Eunotus/Allpahuayo/Elizabethae_

*East (Tampines/Pasir Ris/Eunos/Marine Parade/Changi)* [/I]_Ben(exotic_idiot) - tampines - Ap. agassizii red/ bitaeniata/ papagei/ Viejita/ hongsloi 2?_ _whiskerbreed - Tampines - Ap. pertense_ _Zack (Zenislev)  Tampines_ _ahmiao - Tampines_ _Crazy Dragon - Upper Changi Road East_ _900801-near simpang bedok(east)_ _joopsg - Bedok Reservoir_ _Eman (Cacatuoides) - Eunos_ _SCOPE (Joe) - Pasir ris -_ CO of our Apistogramma Battalion 1 with 43 species_dexter - Bedok Reservoir - Ap. inka & sp. strawberry__mikhail - Bedok South - Ap. bitaeniata 'Tefe Bauana' / Ap. uaupesi_ _marle - Bedok__bUrPz - Joo Chiat_ - Ap. _bitaeniata_ "Tefe", Ap. Panduro_Luc (luc Tango) - Tampines Ap. cacatuoides , Ap. Bitaeniata_ 

*West (Bt Timah/ CCK/ Jurong West/Teban/Redhill)* [/I]_AhYann - Bukit Timah - Ap. bitaeniata_ _Clouser_minnow - Bukit timah (15mins walk from newton mrt)_ _illumnae - Bt_ Merah_ -_ T candidi, Ap mendezi "yellow gold"_Ram - upp Bt Timah_ _Andrew (nicefish) - hillview/bt batok_ _benetay - Bt Batok_ _dominik - bukit batok (moving to redhill soon)_ _theodore - Choa Chu Kang_ _Titus - Teck Whye_ _jacian - Jurong West (accidentially omitted by someone)_ _Taygu (Joe) - Jurong East_ _Savant - Teban Gardens (Jurong East)_ _Wackytpt - Jurong West_ _Don90 - Jurong west_ _Simon  Redhill_ _riltz - bukit gombak Ap elizabathae "icana" and Ap Diplotaenia "kullander"_ _lEddyl - Tiong Bahru_ _stormhawk - Bukit Batok__huhengyi1986 - jurong east - Macmasteri or_ to be confirmed

_Central_ _FishSoup - Tanglin_ _Tony - lavender Bit paracuuba, Aga red_

_NorthEast_ _Andy (doubleace) - Hougang_ _CK (WiNd08 ) - Hougang st91_ _Chee Jin - Seng Kang_ _Paul (Craftsman) - Hougang Ap. cacatuoides Triple red, Ap. nijsenni_ _Vincent (valice) - Hougang_ _Desmond (desmondekker) - Hougang st91_Andrew (sheng) - Hougang Ap. bitaeniata "Blue"(WC), Ap. bitaeniata "Shishita"(WC), Ap. cacatuoides Triple red Royston - Wan Tho Ave_Ah_ZhaN_ - Hougang Ap. PauciquamisMarcJoshua - Seng Kang Ap. baenschi

[/QUOTE]

----------


## leghair

*North (Sembawang / Yishun/ Admiratly/AMK/YCK/TPY)*

_chongyu (doppelbanddwarf)- Yishun_ Ap.bitaeniata"rio copea", Ap.bitaeniata"purpurea",Ap.wilhelmi,Ap. cacatuoides (wild variant), Ap.diplotaenia, Ap.panduro_JL2309- Yishun_ _jinhui (planted86) - Admiralty_ _lee1224 - admiralty_ _vaynard - ang mo kio_ _kaganesti - ang mo kio_ cylife - Ang Mo Kio_mictok- Paya Lebar Way -_ Ap. Cacatuoides rio Napo_Mobile2007- Yio chu kang_ _Eugene (genes) - Toa Payoh -_ Ap. Hoignei_iwishweallcouldwin - toa payoh -_ Ap. sp. Wilhelmi "Purple Chin" _tangfan (Darric) - Toa payoh_ _Goody992828 (Kelvin) - Sembawang Ap. cacatuoides Orange Flash_ _fablim (Fabian) - Yishun Ap. Cacatuoides/Viejita/Agassizii/Bitaeniata/Eunotus/Allpahuayo/Elizabethae_

*East (Tampines/Pasir Ris/Eunos/Marine Parade/Changi)* [/I]_Ben(exotic_idiot) - tampines - Ap. agassizii red/ bitaeniata/ papagei/ Viejita/ hongsloi 2?_ _whiskerbreed - Tampines - Ap. pertense_ _Zack (Zenislev) – Tampines_ _ahmiao - Tampines_ _Crazy Dragon - Upper Changi Road East_ _900801-near simpang bedok(east)_ _joopsg - Bedok Reservoir_ _Eman (Cacatuoides) - Eunos_ _SCOPE (Joe) - Pasir ris -_ CO of our Apistogramma Battalion 1 with 43 species_dexter - Bedok Reservoir - Ap. inka & sp. strawberry__mikhail - Bedok South - Ap. bitaeniata 'Tefe Bauana' / Ap. uaupesi_ _marle - Bedok__bUrPz - Joo Chiat_ - Ap. _bitaeniata_ "Tefe", Ap. Panduro_Luc (luc Tango) - Tampines Ap. cacatuoides , Ap. Bitaeniata_ leghair - Bedok South - _Ap. borallii opal_

*West (Bt Timah/ CCK/ Jurong West/Teban/Redhill)* [/I]_AhYann - Bukit Timah - Ap. bitaeniata_ _Clouser_minnow - Bukit timah (15mins walk from newton mrt)_ _illumnae - Bt_ Merah_ -_ T candidi, Ap mendezi "yellow gold"_Ram - upp Bt Timah_ _Andrew (nicefish) - hillview/bt batok_ _benetay - Bt Batok_ _dominik - bukit batok (moving to redhill soon)_ _theodore - Choa Chu Kang_ _Titus - Teck Whye_ _jacian - Jurong West (accidentially omitted by someone)_ _Taygu (Joe) - Jurong East_ _Savant - Teban Gardens (Jurong East)_ _Wackytpt - Jurong West_ _Don90 - Jurong west_ _Simon – Redhill_ _riltz - bukit gombak Ap elizabathae "icana" and Ap Diplotaenia "kullander"_ _lEddyl - Tiong Bahru_ _stormhawk - Bukit Batok__huhengyi1986 - jurong east - Macmasteri or_ to be confirmed

_Central_ _FishSoup - Tanglin_ _Tony - lavender Bit paracuuba, Aga red_

_NorthEast_ _Andy (doubleace) - Hougang_ _CK (WiNd08 ) - Hougang st91_ _Chee Jin - Seng Kang_ _Paul (Craftsman) - Hougang Ap. cacatuoides Triple red, Ap. nijsenni_ _Vincent (valice) - Hougang_ _Desmond (desmondekker) - Hougang st91_Andrew (sheng) - Hougang Ap. bitaeniata "Blue"(WC), Ap. bitaeniata "Shishita"(WC), Ap. cacatuoides Triple red Royston - Wan Tho Ave_Ah_ZhaN_ - Hougang Ap. PauciquamisMarcJoshua - Seng Kang Ap. baenschi

----------

